# Progressive Propaganda: The Media Edition



## P@triot

Of course, none of this is surprising to conservatives, but the revelation about Jimmy Kimmel was shocking. I did not realize that he took two weeks off except for that one day and it does illustrate where his priorities are (ie on politics over the well being of his own child).


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SNL is not "media".
SNL is comedy, satire. 

You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.

Or not, as you wish.


----------



## ptbw forever

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is not "media".
> SNL is comedy, satire.
> 
> You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> Or not, as you wish.


Tell that to the Democrats who actually watched Comedy Central for the news....


----------



## P@triot

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is not "media". SNL is comedy, satire. You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.


You might want to look up the word "media" there, sparky. Media is *not* content - it's medium (i.e. tv, radio, newspaper). Here - let me help you:



 
Seriously Luddly Neddite - it scares the absolute shit out of me how *dumb* you progressives are. I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. You people were raised so poorly that you literally have no concept of even basic definitions. Your dumb ass actually believes the word "media" is just a synonym for "news".


----------



## P@triot

CNN admitting that they create fake news for ratings. Of course, their fake news always just happens to place conservatives in a negative light and never progressives. Pure left-wing propaganda.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is not "media".
> SNL is comedy, satire.
> 
> You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> Or not, as you wish.


Aren't these the same people you put up as the examples of the left?


----------



## fncceo

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is comedy, satire.



Not since 1978 ...


----------



## P@triot

The left *hates* the truth. The USA Today was called out on an Editorial piece and their misinformation completely crumbles on live television. What an outrage that they would intentionally attempt to paint Steve Bannon as an "islamaphobe" simply for telling the truth.


----------



## P@triot

It's getting to the point that they can't even deny it anymore...

Trump Hating Actor ADMITS Hidden Message In "The Emoji Movie" That Should Worry EVERY Parent


----------



## P@triot

Another example of the fascist progressives pushing propaganda. They have to resort to photoshopping (and their too stupid to realize in this era of the internet that their lies will be exposed rather quickly)...

Fake photo connecting Trump to white nationalist goes viral — there’s just one massive problem


----------



## P@triot

More fake media from the left...

Photo of Obama serving food to Harvey victims goes viral — except there’s just one massive problem


----------



## P@triot

More fake media from the left...


> It seems apparent that the church was nothing but upfront about their plans for the Houston community, as well as the surrounding areas impacted by the devastating flooding, both before _and_ during the tragedy.



The internet attacks Joel Osteen and his church for Harvey response. But here’s the full story.


----------



## P@triot

Jimmy Kimmel continues to prove he's an absolute fuck'n tool, a hypocrite, and a dishonest hack...

Jimmy Kimmel’s credibility on health care questioned after this revelation


----------



## P@triot

Pitiful. Ridiculous. Unacceptable. CNN shows a firearm with a grenade launcher in an attempt to brainwash (with subliminal messaging) and influence viewers with an anti-gun position.

They are no longer a news source. They are a political activist organization.

CNN mocked with hilarious reaction for showing rifle with grenade launcher while talking bump stocks


----------



## P@triot

And _this_ is why the MSM is going under while alternative sources are booming. The fact is, the MSM has proven themselves to be partisan liars with an agenda. People want the truth.

Former NPR CEO opens up about liberal media bias


----------



## P@triot

What a disgrace...meeting in private with extreme radicals like George Soros.

Washington Post reporter caught plotting liberal agenda with billionaire George Soros


----------



## P@triot

Progressive propaganda in full swing...


> ric Lieberman at The Daily Caller recently found that the fact checks displayed in Google’s search engine results are targeted almost exclusively at conservative publications. You can test it out yourself.


Almost _exclusively_ targeting conservative publications (ironic of course considering that conservatives are the one's almost exclusively telling the truth).

Google's New 'Fact-Checker' Is Partisan Garbage


----------



## P@triot

There is nothing more enjoyable than watching technology obliterate the propaganda of the left. Their favorite tactic is to accuse the right of what they are guilty of. For instance - the left has a long and ugly history of racism. But they attempt to accuse the right of that.

Their latest favorite is to proclaim that any information they do not distribute is “fake news” - when in fact they have been guilty of distributing fake news for the past 25 years. This one is really embarrassing for the Wall Street Journal. The audio is crystal clear and indisputable.

Sarah Huckabee Sanders blasts the Wall Street Journal for ‘fake news’ — then she releases proof

The left _still_ has yet to figure out that propaganda ceases to work in an era of HD video and audio combined with the internet to disperse the indisputable proof.


----------



## P@triot

This video is pure gold. Indisputable proof that the left doesn’t understand basic economics and peddles in pure propaganda...


----------



## P@triot

The New York Times can’t have any credibility left with readers. I can’t even remember the last time they were accurate with a story...

New York Times Gets the Facts Wrong on Land Mines


----------



## P@triot

Even by normal progressive propaganda standards - this one is off the charts.


> The hit piece contains no discussion of what I actually wrote, no quotation of my words, not even the briefest summary of a single claim I actually make. Instead, it links to a "review" of the book by Zack Ford, a gay rights activist at ThinkProgress.


Pure propaganda. Completely disingenuous. Not a single quote. Not even a paraphrase. Just lies on top of lies. All of them published in The NY Times. And The NY Times didn’t even bother to fact-check or reach out to the author for comment.

A New York Times Writer's Reckless Hit Piece on My Transgender Book


----------



## P@triot

Isn’t it remarkable how every time an “accident” occurs - it just happens to favor progressives. When voting machines “malfunction”, they do so in favor of Democrats. And when YouTube makes a “mistake”, it just happens to remove conservative channels.

YouTube's New Moderators Mistakenly Pull Right-Wing Channels


----------



## P@triot

Progressive propaganda - make sure that only views that are left-wing are heard.

Twitter only invites anti-gun Parkland students to Q&A panel. Pro-gun student has perfect response.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> The New York Times can’t have any credibility left with readers. I can’t even remember the last time they were accurate with a story...
> 
> New York Times Gets the Facts Wrong on Land Mines



Posting a Bunch if links you a right wing hack from fringe sites in a thread complaining about fake news = irony .


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Posting a Bunch if links you a right wing hack from fringe sites in a thread complaining about fake news = irony .


Tell you what Timmy....take a deep breath....collect your thoughts....and then try again.


----------



## P@triot

The left supports leveraging tools/technology/media/etc. when it promotes the left, but vehemently opposes it when it promotes the right.

Facebook revokes data firm’s access for helping Trump campaign but didn’t mind when Obama did the same thing


----------



## P@triot

The left is employing all of the tactics of fascist Nazi, Germany. It speaks volumes about the American people that Republican’s control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states despite the propaganda tactics (and violence) of the left.

California Republicans are furious at Google — here’s what they did


----------



## Norman

P@triot said:


> The left is employing all of the tactics of fascist Nazi, Germany. It speaks volumes about the American people that Republican’s control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states despite the propaganda tactics (and violence) of the left.
> 
> California Republicans are furious at Google — here’s what they did



They are fake, fake, fake news.

Lying like this on national TV on a news show should be a crime.


----------



## P@triot

Norman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is employing all of the tactics of fascist Nazi, Germany. It speaks volumes about the American people that Republican’s control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states despite the propaganda tactics (and violence) of the left.
> 
> California Republicans are furious at Google — here’s what they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fake, fake, fake news.
> 
> Lying like this on national TV on a news show should be a crime.
Click to expand...

That perfectly sums up progressives. Anything they do is ok and should be praised. Anything you do is wrong and should be condemned.

It's ok for them to have unimaginable wealth. But _you_ should live in poverty for the "good" of society.

It's ok for them to have armed guards with fully automatic firearms. But _you_ should be disarmed.

It's ok for them to have a huge home. But _you_ should live in an apartment without electricity to limit your "carbon footprint".


----------



## Norman

P@triot said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is employing all of the tactics of fascist Nazi, Germany. It speaks volumes about the American people that Republican’s control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states despite the propaganda tactics (and violence) of the left.
> 
> California Republicans are furious at Google — here’s what they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fake, fake, fake news.
> 
> Lying like this on national TV on a news show should be a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That perfectly sums up progressives. Anything they do is ok and should be praised. Anything you do is wrong and should be condemned.
> 
> It's ok for them to have unimaginable wealth. But _you_ should live in poverty for the "good" of society.
> 
> It's ok for them to have armed guards with fully automatic firearms. But _you_ should be disarmed.
> 
> It's ok for them to have a huge home. But _you_ should live in an apartment without electricity to limit your "carbon footprint".
Click to expand...


Professional virtue signaling idiots.

I wonder how much longer people keep buying their repugnant fake ass virtue.


----------



## P@triot

Google continues their fascist propaganda tactics...

GOP lawmaker labeled ‘bigot’ by Google day after search engine called California Republicans ‘Nazis’


----------



## P@triot

The nauseating progressive propaganda continues. The left always resorts to lies designed to illicit an emotional outburst.

CHECK YOUR FACTS: Crying immigrant child in photo never separated from mother, father explains


----------



## Dan Stubbs

ptbw forever said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL is not "media".
> SNL is comedy, satire.
> 
> You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> Or not, as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Democrats who actually watched Comedy Central for the news....
Click to expand...

*Wait a min, is not the Satire the Banjo type of "picking" used by the Beatles in the 60 s.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

P@triot said:


> The nauseating progressive propaganda continues. The left always resorts to lies designed to illicit an emotional outburst.
> 
> CHECK YOUR FACTS: Crying immigrant child in photo never separated from mother, father explains


*Saw that, and thought it was a Trump lie.   I was wrong.*


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to engage in lie after lie after lie.

Time cover hits Trump over family separation — but a key detail ruins the narrative


----------



## P@triot

The nauseating progressive propaganda continues. It is a shame that the left has to resort to such evil tactics. Agree with them - or you will be viciously attacked (both verbally and physically).


> “[PragerU] … is very blatantly algorithmically connected’ to the extreme right content found on YouTube, Tripodi explains.” Needless to say, *PragerU has no power over how Google algorithmically connects anything*.


The "Southern Poverty Law Center" has become the Reich Minister of Propaganda arm of the left while Antifa has become the Brownshirts of the left. One attempts to change minds through lies and disinformation, the other through violence.

The Southern Poverty Law Center's Smear Campaign Against PragerU


----------



## P@triot

The left has exactly 0 journalistic integrity...


> Todd has never disclosed this business relationship in 11 Sanders interviews this year. (If the work began in 2015 before the payments, Todd failed to disclose any tie in six Sanders interviews in the second half of 2015). We didn't even count any Todd interviews with Sanders on MSNBC.



NBC, Chuck Todd Hide Wife's Kaine Donation, and Her Firm Getting Millions from Bernie Campaign


----------



## P@triot

MSNBC, CNN, and the rest of the left-wing hacks continue to cover up key details of major news stories when those facts don't advance the false narrative that the left has been pushing.

MEDIA MALPRACTICE: Key details about New Mexico terrorist camp omitted across the board


----------



## P@triot

An absolute *must* watch. In only 6:26, Glenn Beck absolutely obliterates the platforms with an indisputable, air-tight argument that exposes their hypocrisy.

Alex Jones was digitally erased in a matter of hours


----------



## P@triot

And there it is - an admission:


> Amid accusations that his company “shadow bans” conservatives, Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey admitted over the weekend his platform has a “left-leaning” editorial bias.



WATCH: Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey makes stunning admission about ‘left-leaning’ bias


----------



## P@triot

You can _always_ count on Pocahontas and her pals to provide pure propaganda...

Liz Warren hit hard for pushing deceptively edited video of Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## P@triot

I’m honestly not sure what is more humiliating - the fact that the mainstream media has absolutely 0 credibility left or the fact that the left is so brain-dead, they still believe _everything_ the MSM spoon feeds them despite the indisputable, undeniable video evidence of their propaganda.

Watch:  The internet trolls The Weather Channel in hilarious viral videos


----------



## P@triot

How sad that the left has to resort to propaganda 24x7...


> The New York Times published a piece that cast serious doubt on the accuracy of one of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh’s accusers on Monday. *Later, the same piece was heavily edited to remove any language that weakened the arguments against Kavanaugh*, and the original version was nowhere to be found.


Nobody who is serious about being informed turns to the mainstream media. Only those who were brainwashed with the left-wing ideology and are looking to support what they were already conditioned to believe, do.

BOMBSHELL: Stunning exposé uncovers deception and blatant bias at the New York Times


----------



## P@triot

Of course he fears social media - it has the power to make his industry irrelevant. Not only is that a threat to his cash cow, it’s also a threat to his control over the official narrative.

Billionaire LA Times owner calls 'fake news' and how it spreads on social media the 'cancer of our time'


----------



## P@triot

Here is the left’s favorite media outlet - MSNNC - completely unable to get even basic facts right. They call the young man a “survivor” of Stoneman Douglas (he wasn’t) and then they state they had just interviewed him a few weeks prior (they hadn’t).


If they can’t get those basic facts right, now can they be trusted to get major event accurate?


----------



## P@triot

More fake news from the liberal media...


> The Houston Chronicle has decided to retract eight bogus stories written by a former reporter. The decision came after an internal investigation found that the reporter apparently made up sources and quoted them in his stories.


This is what they do in all of their stories. They make stuff up.

Houston Chronicle retracts eight stories with sources allegedly made-up by high-profile reporter


----------



## Clementine

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is not "media".
> SNL is comedy, satire.
> 
> You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> Or not, as you wish.





Some leftists treat talk shows and comedy shows like the news.    When SNL's Tina Fey did skits as Sarah Palin, the joke lines were constantly being attributed to Palin.     I still hear liberals occasionally quote Fey and think they are quoting Palin.  

Too many talk shows act like they are news shows.   They are all media and equally fake.   There really aren't any true reporters left, just mouth pieces.    SNL is probably more accurate than CNN much of the time.


----------



## P@triot

More egregious lies news from the liberal media...


MSNBC host blatantly lies to audience about key information in Florida recount


----------



## P@triot

Clementine said:


> When SNL's Tina Fey did skits as Sarah Palin, the joke lines were constantly being attributed to Palin.     I still hear liberals occasionally quote Fey and think they are quoting Palin.


That really speaks to just how uninformed the left is about issues and candidates. They are completely _clueless_. They are too busy with idiotic reality tv shows and pop culture to take the time necessary to put in the work of thoroughly understanding the U.S. Constitution, issues, and candidates.


----------



## P@triot

Only the left takes CNN and the New York Times seriously. The rest of the world views them as they are: The Weekly World News.


> Both the _New York Times_ and CNN have *deliberately* *misled* readers about two sexual harassment-related formal rebukes issued by the House Ethics Committee on Friday.


They are both producing pure fiction for mere entertainment.

NYT, CNN wildly skew story on sexual harassment, Pence’s Press Secretary busts them


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to engage in propaganda, voter fraud, and various other forms of attempting to influence elections in illegal and unethical ways.

Still want to believe Google isn't evil? Then don't listen to THIS interview


----------



## P@triot

Those on the left who work in the media have absolutely no desire to do their job. All they desire to do is push a political agenda through propaganda.

Emails Show WaPo, NYT Reporters Didn't Want to Cover Clinton-Lynch Tarmac Meeting


----------



## P@triot

You have to ask why the left is so afraid of people hearing/seeing anything they don't agree with...

YouTube changed search results to appease liberal writer angry over pro-life videos


----------



## P@triot

The left is so afraid of the American people hearing the truth...


> “We’re not going to debate climate change, the existence of it. The Earth is getting hotter. And human activity is a major cause, period,” Todd says.


History has proven that “Global Warming” is a scam. The left-wing media desperately wants to brainwash the American people otherwise with their propaganda.

MSNBC's Chuck Todd Keeps 'Climate Deniers' Off His Hourlong Global Warming Special


----------



## P@triot

CNN can’t even pretend to be a news source anymore. They have been caught in so many lies that the only item that newsworthy anymore is if and when they actually tell the truth.

TV station that accused CNN of refusing to air positive border wall story does not back down


----------



## 22lcidw

In every climate change in history where the earth has gotten hotter, the heat came before the carbon dioxide. These scam artists are pushing that the carbon dioxide has come before the heat. We are miniscule on this planet. And in the solar system. The scam artists push pollution as in league with the warming. Anyone who heard this stuff near fifty years ago and still see the beaches they grew up with not affected by a nasty storm should rebuke this bull. You have a family and 50 thousand dollars a year salary. Then you are paying about 400 dollars a year now for global warming according to something i read afew years ago. No verifiable. But they want to raise it to 2000-2500 dollars a year. A global tax so it can be distributed to other nations that are not chittholes according to the globalists in our move to globalism. You suckers got screwed over by Obamacare and screwed over by Dodd/Frank and like the movie Oliver you keep asking for more gruel.


----------



## BluesLegend

22lcidw said:


> In every climate change in history where the earth has gotten hotter, the heat came before the carbon dioxide. These scam artists are pushing that the carbon dioxide has come before the heat. We are miniscule on this planet. And in the solar system. The scam artists push pollution as in league with the warming. Anyone who heard this stuff near fifty years ago and still see the beaches they grew up with not affected by a nasty storm should rebuke this bull. You have a family and 50 thousand dollars a year salary. Then you are paying about 400 dollars a year now for global warming according to something i read afew years ago. No verifiable. But they want to raise it to 2000-2500 dollars a year. A global tax so it can be distributed to other nations that are not chittholes according to the globalists in our move to globalism. You suckers got screwed over by Obamacare and screwed over by Dodd/Frank and like the movie Oliver you keep asking for more gruel.



The clue that its a leftist scam is that the solution is...tax increases.


----------



## P@triot

Talk about Making America GREAT Again. So glad to see members of the left’s propaganda machine lose their platform and lose their jobs.

Top media leaders hit Trump for 'disgusting' comments as layoffs plague top mainstream media outlets


----------



## P@triot

And the left wonders why they are losing their jobs with the media...

Newspaper forced to pay Melania Trump 'substantial damages' over hit piece with false reporting


----------



## P@triot

The American people will not tolerate the left any further. That's why *Donald Trump* sits in the White House as we speak. Thank you Candace Owens for exposing the outrageous lies of the lunatics on the left.


----------



## P@triot

The left and the so-called “mainstream” media has *zero* credibility. Zero.


> Brennan said that the president is "treasonous," "imbecilic," and "wholly in the pocket of Putin."


The devout leftist was adamant that President Trump was guilty of Russian “collusion”. For years he would go on _any_ show that would have him to convince the American people that President Trump was conspiring with Vladimir Putin. But after the report from the Mueller investigation?


> I *think* I *suspected* there was more than there actually was


So let me get this straight...you accused the President of the United States of treason, collusion, and voter fraud based on your thoughts and what you suspected? Brennan just openly admitted he had no facts or evidence whatsoever when he made his outrageous accusations.

Former CIA head John Brennan—who called Pres. Trump 'treasonous'—attempts to explain how he got it so wrong on Russia


----------



## Norman

P@triot said:


> The left and the so-called “mainstream” media has *zero* credibility. Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Brennan said that the president is "treasonous," "imbecilic," and "wholly in the pocket of Putin."
> 
> 
> 
> The devout leftist was adamant that President Trump was guilty of Russian “collusion”. For years he would go on _any_ show that would have him to convince the American people that President Trump was conspiring with Vladimir Putin. But after the report from the Mueller investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> I *think* I *suspected* there was more than there actually was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let me get this straight...you accused the President of the United States of treason, collusion, and voter fraud based on your thoughts and what you suspected? Brennan just openly admitted he had no facts or evidence whatsoever when he made his outrageous accusations.
> 
> Former CIA head John Brennan—who called Pres. Trump 'treasonous'—attempts to explain how he got it so wrong on Russia
Click to expand...


Only now they are finally admitting they had no evidence? Wow... it's not like everyone didn't say that for the past two years, everyone with an ounce of brain.

They did have plenty of evidence that Trump had done nothing however.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who trust a source other than The Blaze or Breitbart is a idiot. The rest of them have absolutely zero credibility left thanks to scandals just like this.


> As these internal documents demonstrate, a central component of the Clinton campaign strategy is ensuring that journalists they believe are favorable to Clinton are tasked to report the stories the campaign wants circulated.


That’s *not* journalism. That is propaganda.

Exclusive: New Leak on Clinton's Cozy Press Relationship


----------



## P@triot

The left and the so-called “mainstream” media has *zero* credibility left. Zero.


> But the places I went, the white communities I went, Trump was resonating like you wouldn’t believe, and it really was frustrating because here I was on the ground, and *I’d go onto Twitter or look at social media or look at CNN or whatever, MSNBC, and they had no clue*.


The phrase “had no clue” flawlessly summarizes the left.

What a NY Liberal Learned Traveling Across the Country


----------



## P@triot

The left and the so-called “mainstream” media has *zero* credibility left. Zero.


> There were 95 positive statements about Trump.
> 
> There were 726 negative ones too.
> 
> That computes to 88% negative spin
> Throughout the entire general election campaign the tone was remarkably steady:
> 
> In August, the spin was 87% negative
> 
> in September it was 94% negative
> 
> and in October it was 90% negative.
> Statisticians call this the “mean” … and it was certainly mean.


Those numbers would be unreasonable for a president overseeing a depression. But *President Trump* is enduring these attacks while overseeing an era of _unprecedented_ prosperity.

Here's Undeniable Proof That the Media Despises Trump


----------



## P@triot

The left and the so-called “mainstream” media has zero credibility left. *Zero*.


----------



## P@triot

I marvel at the stupidity of the left not to comprehend that every comment they made in the past was forever documented on video.

Sadly, the hyper-emotional left is too stupid to remember their previous position on issues, resulting in some priceless video. Enjoy...

VIDEO: Watch how the MSM reacts when the POTUS is called 'racist' — before and after President Trump


----------



## P@triot

Left-wing lunatic journalist: “We can totally get Trump if we stop worrying about people thinking our bias makes us biased”.

Baltimore Sun journalist on CNN says press should stop being afraid of their bias against 'evil' Trump being seen as biased


----------



## P@triot

Pure. Left-wing. Propaganda. Media Edition. *Disgusting*

Huh: Daily Beast makes up a quote from Mitch McConnell's team and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez runs with it; Updated


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL is not "media". SNL is comedy, satire. You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to look up the word "media" there, sparky. Media is *not* content - it's medium (i.e. tv, radio, newspaper). Here - let me help you:
> View attachment 138505
> Seriously Luddly Neddite - it scares the absolute shit out of me how *dumb* you progressives are. I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. You people were raised so poorly that you literally have no concept of even basic definitions. Your dumb ass actually believes the word "media" is just a synonym for "news".
Click to expand...


I agree. Good response.


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahaha! These lunatics are actually upset that *President Trump* is again so well. Of course, if it was Obama, they would be fawning all over how he takes "good care" of himself.

CNN's Chris Cuomo bashes President Trump for not physically aging as noticeably as past presidents


----------



## P@triot

It's interesting how the left so desperately wants the masses to believe that _their_ media is "unbiased" and "reliable". The evidence is overwhelming and the discussion is over.


> Transcripts of the meeting, which centered on the president's alleged racism and *reveal how the Times plans to craft its narrative about Trump moving forward*, were later leaked to Slate and published on Thursday.


A media outlet should never "craft a narrative". They should simply report on exactly what happened. In other words, the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.

Leaked transcripts reveal how NY Times leadership plans to craft Trump-racism narrative


----------



## P@triot

The left desperately wants the American people to believe that there is no bias in the media. The evidence is overwhelming that the left is feeding a barrage of propaganda 24x7...

Google's Secretive Blacklists


----------



## P@triot

Google has been exposed for hiding facts and promoting left-wing propaganda...

Youtube Removes Project Veritas’ Video Exposing Google's Anti-Trump Bias - Laura Loomer Official


----------



## P@triot

The left caught *lying* about *President Trump* _again_...

Watch: MSNBC and NBC forced to retract two lies about Trump this week


----------



## P@triot

Can always count on the left to *lie*...

The Left Can't Stop Lying About the Tea Party


----------



## P@triot

The “mainstream media” hasn’t engaged in actual _journalism_ since the 1980’s. Ever since, they’ve been political activists with a communist agenda...

Reporter misrepresents Trump official in 'bad faith hit job,' forcing official to resign


----------



## P@triot

Anybody who believes the "traditional" media outlets like the NY Times is an absolute idiot...


> The article left out a crucial fact that was included in the book: *The alleged victim reportedly has no recollection of the incident in question*. The woman “refused to discuss the incident” with the authors, and “several of her friends said *she does not recall it*,” Pogrebin and Kelly wrote in the book.


The left loves propaganda.

NYT Corrects Brett Kavanaugh Story After Leaving Out Relevant Facts


----------



## P@triot

They accidentally printed the truth. Then they immediately removed it with absolutely no explanation.

Psychology Today article blasted conservative commentator for calling Greta Thunberg 'mentally ill' — yet initially admitted she has been diagnosed with 'mental illnesses'


----------



## P@triot

More left-wing media propaganda. Nick Sandmann received *death threats* from the left when he was the _victim_. Ava Martinez received *death threats* from the left for her _parody_/_comedy_ of idiot AOC. And yet the want to cry about some online jokes about this idiot? She isn't receiving death threats like children of parents on the right do.

It’s Not Just Greta. Trolls Are Swarming Young Climate Activists Online. — BuzzFeed News


----------



## P@triot

More left-wing lies. Anybody who follows "mainstream media" does so because they don't want to hear the truth. They prefer the "comfort food" of the left-wing propaganda.

Study claiming religious children are less generous was proven wrong. But media outlets continued to cite original findings.


----------



## P@triot

Thank God for the Blaze, the Drudge Report, the Epoch Times, and Breitbart News for being the last vestibules of actual, unbiased journalism...

Glenn Beck: MSM's 'reprehensible' hypocrisy damages our society, our country, and 'the standing of this president in the world'


----------



## P@triot

The left cannot tolerate free speech, free thought, the exchange of information, or actual journalism because they have embraced the purest form of fascism.

Vandalism of Epoch Times Newspaper Boxes Unprecedented in Recent Years, Police Say


----------



## P@triot

Baffled as to why anyone would tune into MSNBC. When they aren't busy blatantly lying to their 13 viewers, they are busy withholding news from them to cover for their favorite politicians.

Normal people want all information so they can decide for themselves. The mindless minions on the left want their masters to think and decide for them.

'We cannot in good conscience show it to you': MSNBC refuses to air part of Trump rally where the president criticized Hunter Biden


----------



## P@triot

The left has become so radicalized, they are even attacking their own just for simply doing their job properly. The left is outraged by actual journalism. All they want is their propaganda.

Harvard newspaper faces boycott after reporters dare to ask ICE for comment for news story


----------



## P@triot

If the left didn’t publish misinformation, they wouldn’t have anything left to publish...

Feminist author Naomi Wolf wrongly claimed in book that men, boys were executed for being gay in Victorian England. Her book just got pulled.


----------



## P@triot

Folks, you can’t make this stuff up. The Washington Post:


> "an austere religious scholar with wire-frame glasses and no known aptitude for fighting and killing."


Thank God for The Blaze, Breitbart News, and the Drudge Report. The older media outlets have become nothing but propaganda machines for the left.

Washington Post gets mercilessly mocked after posting al-Baghdadi obituary with glowing headline


----------



## P@triot

So CBS conspired with ABC to terminate an employee on an unsubstantiated accusation. Her “crime”? Releasing a video. Think about that for a moment, folks. Two “news” organizations are _furious_ that accurate, undeniable information was released to the public.

Woman fired by CBS for reportedly blowing whistle on ABC-Epstein cover-up tells Megyn Kelly she didn't do it. Someone claiming to be the real leaker says they've got the wrong person.


----------



## P@triot

Thank God for the Blaze, the Drudge Report, the Epoch Times, and Breitbart News for being the last vestibules of actual, unbiased journalism...

Newsweek fires reporter who published botched story bashing President Trump on Thanksgiving


----------



## P@triot

At best, this is astounding incompetence by MSNBC. At worst, this was _intentionally_ misleading their viewers. Either way, yet another example of how the mainstream media peddles nothing but misinformation.

MSNBC host forced to issue major correction for airing photo of white supremacist as fired Navy secretary


----------



## Questioner

P@triot said:


> It's getting to the point that they can't even deny it anymore...
> 
> Trump Hating Actor ADMITS Hidden Message In "The Emoji Movie" That Should Worry EVERY Parent


People actually watched an "emoji movie"?

That sounds like a 2 hour long commercial for cell phones.


----------



## P@triot

CNN has been caught lying so many times, it’s baffling how they are even still on the air.

CNN ran two stories saying Trump opposes Russia sanctions as he was about to sign one into law


----------



## P@triot

Vintage mainstream media propaganda...

AFP reports astounding number of child migrant detentions under Trump. Then discovers it was from 2015 under Obama.


----------



## P@triot

Nobody does pure lies in the media quite like MSNBC (not even CNN). And nobody at MSNBC does lies quite like Rachel Maddow.


> The Washington Post’s media critic writes that MSNBC host Rachel Maddow deliberately misled her audience by claiming the now-discredited Steele dossier was largely verifiable—even at a time when there was plenty of evidence that it was mostly bogus.


Anyone who tunes into the “mainstream media” at this point is someone who is deliberately looking to be mislead.

The Dangers of Elite Groupthink


----------



## P@triot

The mainstream media is an absolute joke...

Newsweek Hits a New Low


----------



## P@triot

MSNBC continues to humiliate itself... 

MSNBC's Chris Matthews compares Soleimani to Princess Diana, Elvis. Iranians say he's dead wrong and pushing 'propaganda.'


----------



## P@triot

The mainstream media is nothing more than the propaganda ministry for the Dumbocrat Party.

Unfortunately for them, they live in an era of technology - where every citizen has a high definition video camera in their pocket.

After CNN-Sandmann Settlement, Media Should Learn Lesson


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> MSNBC continues to humiliate itself...
> 
> MSNBC's Chris Matthews compares Soleimani to Princess Diana, Elvis. Iranians say he's dead wrong and pushing 'propaganda.'


To be fair, he didn't look completely sober when he wandered into this silliness.

‘Beloved Hero:’ Chris Matthews Compares Soleimani to Princess Diana and Elvis.


----------



## P@triot

The left has never been known for truth. Ever.


> While truth is a conservative value and a liberal value, it has never been a left-wing valid



This Is How Fake News Spreads


----------



## P@triot

There have been enough whistleblowers and undercover videos now to know that anyone who still turns to mainstream media for “news” does so simply because they _want_ the lies that feed their ideology.

New York Times Works for the Left, and Now Everyone Should Know It


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> There have been enough whistleblowers and undercover videos now to know that anyone who still turns to mainstream media for “news” does so simply because they _want_ the lies that feed their ideology.
> 
> New York Times Works for the Left, and Now Everyone Should Know It


And for all the talk of the deep integrity of the FBI and DOJ below the top leadership level, through all of the Hillary Whitewash and the Trump Witchhunt, not ONE resignation in protest and not ONE whistle-blower.  

For all the lawyers that lied to FISC, not one FISA judge has sanctioned a single one, nor has a single one been referred to their Bar Association for disbarment or discipline.


----------



## P@triot

The left lives to *lie*...

Left-wing media frets endlessly over 'white supremacist' gun rally in Virginia. They must have forgotten to interview these attendees.


----------



## P@triot

This journalist was fired for telling the *truth* about *science*...

Denver Post fires conservative columnist after he criticizes leftist notion that 'there are more than two sexes'


----------



## P@triot

The mainstream media is nothing more than the propaganda ministry for the Dumbocrat Party. And everyone knows it.

Anyone who still turns to the mainstream media for their “news” does so because they want the left-wing propaganda so they can spread it to others.

Watch: Stephanopoulos caught on air frantically signaling to cut feed of Trump attorney's presser


----------



## P@triot

Snopes is some of the _worst_ propaganda out there - and this epic post by the BabylonBee nails it perfectly... 

Snopes Rates Biden's Claim That 2+2=5 As 'Mostly True'


----------



## P@triot

Pure propaganda by the progressive media:


>


Oh don’t take my word for it. After all, I’m the “evil” () right-wing conservative. Take the word from an actual socialist on extreme left-wing Vox:


> I’m a staff writer at the socialist magazine Jacobin and a member of DSA, and *here’s the truth*: In the long run, *democratic socialists want to end capitalism*. And we want to do that by pursuing a reform agenda today in an effort to revive a politics focused on class hierarchy and inequality in the United States. The eventual goal is to transform the world to promote everyone’s needs rather than to produce massive profits for a small handful of citizens.


It speaks volumes that socialists deny that they are in fact, _socialists_.

Democratic socialism, explained by a democratic socialist


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> Pure propaganda by the progressive media:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don’t take my word for it. After all, I’m the “evil” () right-wing conservative. Take the word from an actual socialist on extreme left-wing Vox:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a staff writer at the socialist magazine Jacobin and a member of DSA, and *here’s the truth*: In the long run, *democratic socialists want to end capitalism*. And we want to do that by pursuing a reform agenda today in an effort to revive a politics focused on class hierarchy and inequality in the United States. The eventual goal is to transform the world to promote everyone’s needs rather than to produce massive profits for a small handful of citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It speaks volumes that socialists deny that they are in fact, _socialists_.
> 
> Democratic socialism, explained by a democratic socialist
Click to expand...

Oh they are.  They want to take your freedom and replace your liberty with Tyranny. 





​Socialist Dictators murdered 10's of millions of their own people during their conflicts with the West and Bernie never had a bad word to say about any of them, nor a good word to say about America.

And while I have a soft spot for his young idealistic supporters, taken in by his grandfatherly persona, do not be fooled.  He's on the other side.


----------



## P@triot

The left-wing media continues to push propaganda...

Democrat grills Pompeo on whether coronavirus is a hoax — then Jake Tapper exposes his misleading question


----------



## P@triot

The left-wing media continues to push propaganda...

Media claim Trump called coronavirus a 'hoax.' But video shows that's not what Trump said at all.


----------



## P@triot

The left-wing media continues to push propaganda...

VIDEO: 'Very dishonest' reporter is debunked after accusing Trump of 'muzzling' top health expert


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> The left-wing media continues to push propaganda...
> 
> Democrat grills Pompeo on whether coronavirus is a hoax — then Jake Tapper exposes his misleading question


They are crazed with helpless anti-Trump frustration.

Covid-19 — Navigating the Uncharted.

On the basis of a case definition requiring a diagnosis of pneumonia, the currently reported case fatality rate is approximately 2%.4 In another article in the Journal, Guan et al. report mortality of 1.4% among 1099 patients with laboratory-confirmed Covid-19; these patients had a wide spectrum of disease severity. If one assumes that the number of asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic cases is several times as high as the number of reported cases, the case fatality rate may be considerably less than 1%. This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively. . . .

China, the United States, and several other countries have instituted temporary restrictions on travel with an eye toward slowing the spread of this new disease within China and throughout the rest of the world. The United States has seen a dramatic reduction in the number of travelers from China, especially from Hubei province. At least on a temporary basis, such restrictions may have helped slow the spread of the virus: whereas 78,191 laboratory-confirmed cases had been identified in China as of February 26, 2020, a total of 2918 cases had been confirmed in 37 other countries or territories. As of February 26, 2020, there had been 14 cases detected in the United States involving travel to China or close contacts with travelers, 3 cases among U.S. citizens repatriated from China, and 42 cases among U.S. passengers repatriated from a cruise ship where the infection had spread. However, given the efficiency of transmission as indicated in the current report, we should be prepared for Covid-19 to gain a foothold throughout the world, including in the United States. Community spread in the United States could require a shift from containment to mitigation strategies such as social distancing in order to reduce transmission. Such strategies could include isolating ill persons (including voluntary isolation at home), school closures, and telecommuting where possible.


----------



## P@triot

This is a *must* watch. It shows how the left is working hard to manipulate people and steal elections.

'Trump can't win the 2020 election': Dr. Robert Epstein warns of the REAL threat to US democracy


----------



## P@triot

This is exactly why I switched over to Duck Duck Go. Google is an unethical cesspool of ignorance. It’s ironic that the candidates and ideology that they support are committed to destroying corporations...

LEAKED VIDEO: Google Leadership's Dismayed Reaction to Trump Election


----------



## P@triot

Watch how hard Brooke Baldwin works to get the young lady to say something negative about *President Trump*. To her credit, the young lady was trying to be respectful on national television and just referred to President Trump and his Administration as "unique". Brooke immediately jumps in and multiple times asks her to clarify if she means something negative by "unique" (note she doesn't ask if she means something positive). Also note how she can't contain her excitement over the mother claiming she will vote for Joe Biden over President Trump (I'd bet my entire net worth she doesn't).

This is CNN. The anti-American, anti-Trump, partisan propaganda machine...

CNN host can barely conceal enthusiasm over daughter who refused to talk to her mom after she voted for Trump in 2016, or mom's decision to vote Biden in 2020


----------



## P@triot

The media continues to lie to the left, and the left is dumb enough to believe all of it...


> The New York Times’ 1619 Project has aimed at nothing less than a revolutionary reinterpretation of the entirety of U.S. history, *“re-centering” African Americans as the sole banner-carriers of America’s principles*, even as they have been ruthlessly smashed down, enslaved, and obliterated from memory by more numerous and more powerful whites.



The 1619 Project’s Outrageous, Lying Slander of Abe Lincoln


----------



## P@triot

Vintage mainstream media propaganda...


> A listener called to ask me why I could say “****” but not the N-word. *I told him that the left had rendered the N-word the only word unutterable in the English language*, even when merely discussing it, as I was with regard to Truman. And, of course, *I added that to ever refer to a black using the N-word is “despicable.”*
> 
> On Sunday, the *CBC published an article headlined “It’s ‘idiotic you can’t say the N-word,’ says radio host Dennis Prager*, soon to speak at Calgary conference.”


That wasn't an accident by CBC. That was an intentional lie to discredit a prominent conservative.

Why the Left Calls Good People Racist


----------



## P@triot

The propaganda of the left is absolutely repugnant. Imagine trying to convince readers that Elizabeth Warren is just "too smart" for the rest of us "dumb Americans" to appreciate.

America Punished Elizabeth Warren for Her Competence


----------



## P@triot

The left is working overtime to rewrite history into a narrative that can advance their bat-shit crazy, oppressive fascist positions...

'Conspiracy Theory': NYT's 1619 Project Faces Scrutiny From Scholars, Historians


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The media continues to lie to the left, and the left is dumb enough to believe all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> The New York Times’ 1619 Project has aimed at nothing less than a revolutionary reinterpretation of the entirety of U.S. history, *“re-centering” African Americans as the sole banner-carriers of America’s principles*, even as they have been ruthlessly smashed down, enslaved, and obliterated from memory by more numerous and more powerful whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1619 Project’s Outrageous, Lying Slander of Abe Lincoln
Click to expand...


You seem to think it is unfair that more people oppose you than agree with you. Would you care to point out who you think should be allowed to have an opinion? Here's an idea. If you do things that more people like, they might not oppose you so much.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You *seem* to think it is unfair that more people oppose you than agree with you.


Keyword there: “seem”. Bullshit doesn’t deal in reality. He likes to deal in perception. Specifically his own bat-shit crazy perception that promotes his propaganda.


BULLDOG said:


> Would you care to point out who you think should be allowed to have an opinion?


Interesting tactic for running from the link I posted. It’s a good article about how the New York Times is attempting to rewrite history. That threatens the new, alternate version of history that you support being manufactured and disseminated. So you attempt to create a narrative that this is about me trying to stop “opinions”. Bizarre. Weak.


BULLDOG said:


> Here's an idea. If you do things that more people like, they might not oppose you so much.


That one little sentence really does a remarkable job of summarizing the _entire_ thought process of the left. Sacrifice facts for popularity. Ignore reality for followers. Deny truth to be part of the group. Wow. Just wow. 

Thanks, but no thanks little guy. You may carry that junior high mentality of “popularity” being more important than anything, but normal grown adults do not. I’m not the least bit interested in being liked. I’m interested in preserving the republic.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You *seem* to think it is unfair that more people oppose you than agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword there: “seem”. Bullshit doesn’t deal in reality. He likes to deal in perception. Specifically his own bat-shit crazy perception that promotes his propaganda.
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care to point out who you think should be allowed to have an opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting tactic for running from the link I posted. It’s a good article about how the New York Times is attempting to rewrite history. That threatens the new, alternate version of history that you support being manufactured and disseminated. So you attempt to create a narrative that this is about me trying to stop “opinions”. Bizarre. Weak.
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea. If you do things that more people like, they might not oppose you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one little sentence really does a remarkable job of summarizing the _entire_ thought process of the left. Sacrifice facts for popularity. Ignore reality for followers. Deny truth to be part of the group. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks little guy. You may carry that junior high mentality of “popularity” being more important than anything, but normal grown adults do not. I’m not the least bit interested in being liked. I’m interested in preserving the republic.
Click to expand...


You're the one crying because more people oppose your silly thoughts, and your great orange fool than support such rubbish. You wouldn't know a fact if it bit you on the ass,


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You're the one crying because more people oppose your silly thoughts, and *your great orange fool*...


Someone is suffering from a severe case of Trump Derangement Syndrome...


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You're the one crying because more people oppose your silly thoughts, and *your great orange fool*...


The left doesn’t even attempt to mask their racism anymore. Everything is skin color with these assholes. Can you imagine if we had referred to Obama as the “black fool”?

Tell us, asshole, WTF does Trump’s skin color have to do with _anything_?


----------



## P@triot

Only takes about 30 seconds for the left to declare anything “racist”


> Before MSNBC personalities were calling it “racist” and “astoundingly gross” to note the origin of the new coronavirus, NBC News reported in January on what it called the “Wuhan coronavirus.”


Leave it to the left to declare facts to be “racist”.

4 Things to Know About Chinese Origins of Coronavirus


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one crying because more people oppose your silly thoughts, and *your great orange fool*...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is suffering from a severe case of Trump Derangement Syndrome...
Click to expand...

It's a virus!


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one crying because more people oppose your silly thoughts, and *your great orange fool*...
> 
> 
> 
> The left doesn’t even attempt to mask their racism anymore. Everything is skin color with these assholes. Can you imagine if we had referred to Obama as the “black fool”?
> 
> Tell us, asshole, WTF does Trump’s skin color have to do with _anything_?
Click to expand...


His is not a natural skin color. Nobody is orange but Trump,  Snookie,  and a couple of the Muppets.


----------



## P@triot

Remember folks...this is who the left turns to for their information. 

Pundit mocked over major math error on MSNBC blames racism, gets torched again


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> Remember folks...this is who the left turns to for their information.
> 
> Pundit mocked over major math error on MSNBC blames racism, gets torched again


They certainly deserve to be laughed at.  

But, the best thing?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donald Trump is still our president.

Fox News reported, "The U.S. Supreme Court delivered a win to President Trump on Wednesday by allowing his administration to enforce the Remain in Mexico asylum policy as litigation surrounding it continues.

"The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals had said a week earlier that it would block the policy in Arizona and California, the two border states where its authority extends. The Trump administration then turned to the Supreme Court for relief.

"'The application for stay presented to Justice Kagan and by her referred to the Court is granted, and the district court’s April 8, 2019, order granting a preliminary injunction is stayed pending the timely filing and disposition of a petition for a writ of certiorari,' the Supreme Court said in an order, which noted that Justice Sonia Sotomayor opposed the Trump administration's stay application.

"The high court action came a day before the lower court order was to have taken effect. Instead, the Remain in Mexico policy will remain in force while a lawsuit challenging it plays out in the courts.

Kagan is turning into the left's Souter.

Yes, presidents set policy, not district judges and such.

And there is no Right to Asylum.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> His is not a natural skin color. Nobody is orange but Trump,  Snookie, and a couple of the Muppets.


You don’t know that. You have absolutely no idea if he has some kind of medical condition. And either way, that’s no excuse. Just admit that you’ve been exposed for the racists you are. Like all leftists, you’re fucking obsessed with skin color.


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> His is not a natural skin color. Nobody is orange but Trump,  Snookie, and a couple of the Muppets.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. You have absolutely no idea if he has some kind of medical condition. And either way, that’s no excuse. Just admit that you’ve been exposed for the racists you are. Like all leftists, you’re fucking obsessed with skin color.
Click to expand...

Weird how the same folks that hate Trump, defend China at every opportunity.

Chinese Tycoon Who Criticized Xi’s Response to Coronavirus Has Vanished.


----------



## P@triot

I've been saying it for decades and it is indisputable. There isn't an ounce of reason or logic in the left-wing ideology. It is 100% irrational, raw emotion.


> "Go back and read the document produced in, I think it was 2012, about gun control and how to guide people through that movement to make your case. It literally says in there, 'Don't take on _this_ argument. *Don't take on the Second Amendment ... because that doesn't work*. *Use the emotional argument*.' _That'_s the playbook, and it's the playbook across all different kinds of platforms," Lara told Glenn. "I can prove this isn't a conspiracy because those documents exist."



'I can prove this isn't a conspiracy...the documents exist': Lara Logan exposes the media's liberal 'playbook'


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to deny reality and alter facts in favor of an idiotic left-wing agenda.

NBC News' Richard Engel declares coronavirus 'a bat virus, not a China virus. It doesn't speak Chinese.' Ben Shapiro cleans his clock.


----------



## P@triot

MSNBC is the ultimate in asinine propaganda...

Ted Cruz smacks down MSNBC host trying to compare coronavirus stimulus to Green New Deal


----------



## P@triot

MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...

MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings



Silencing his lies and misinformation would be a good thing.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silencing his lies and misinformation would be a good thing.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true fascist!


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silencing his lies and misinformation would be a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist!
Click to expand...


Of course, you encourage his lies.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings


She's right. They should stop airing his pressers on COVID. He gives out false information that could cost stupid people like you their lives.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC wants to silence the President of the United States because they disagree with his views...
> 
> MSNBC's Rachel Maddow claims Trump will 'cost lives,' demands networks stop airing his coronavirus briefings
> 
> 
> 
> She's right. They should stop airing his pressers on COVID. He gives out false information that could cost stupid people like you their lives.
Click to expand...

Wait...an honest to goodness devout fascist completley agrees with MSNBC? Well color me “shocked”.

The joke is on her (and you) - nobody tunes into MSNBC anyway. Last I heard, even lower rating than CNN.


----------



## P@triot

Not only does the left-wing media lie to you, they actually cheer any hardships the U.S. encounters...









						'Who's the s**thole country now?': Journalist mocks US as COVID-19 infections rise
					

Disgusting




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in true journalism would tune to the traditional outlets.









						3 Big Media Misses During the Coronavirus Pandemic
					

Unfortunately, the news media has made some serious missteps in recent months and acted unseriously in this serious time.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

It's sort of amazing how much the mainstream media lies...









						NBC reporter attributes fake quotes to Sen. Tom Coburn after his death to attack President Trump
					

The statements were made by another U.S. senator




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## DustyInfinity

I read a youtube response where a woman said if the media took a brief break, 60% of the world's problems would instantly disappear.   I could just give her a kiss.


----------



## P@triot

The next time Rachel Madcow and @MSNBC tell the truth, it will be the first time they have _ever_ told the truth...









						Last week, Rachel Maddow called Trump's claim that Navy medical ships would be ready in a week 'nonsense.' The USNS Comfort arrived in NYC this morning.
					

Eat crow, Maddow




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The next time Rachel Madcow and @MSNBC tell the truth, it will be the first time they have _ever_ told the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, Rachel Maddow called Trump's claim that Navy medical ships would be ready in a week 'nonsense.' The USNS Comfort arrived in NYC this morning.
> 
> 
> Eat crow, Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



You should number you favorite rants. It would be so much easier for you to just post a number instead of typing out the same crap every time. Everybody has your crap memorized by now anyway.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You should number you favorite rants. It would be so much easier for you to just post a number instead of typing out the same crap every time. Everybody has your crap memorized by now anyway.


That is excellent news! That means, for the first time in your profoundly ignorant life, you are actually learning!!


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would tune in to the "traditional" outlets.








						Media Double Standard: Censor Trump’s Briefings, Air China’s Propaganda
					

Accusing the White House of spreading misinformation while unquestioningly publishing Chinese propaganda strikes some as a media double standard.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

It's hard to articulate just what a joke CNN has become...








						CNN Bashed Trump For Saying The Same Thing About Coronavirus Death Percentage That They’re Now Reporting
					

CNN journalists bashed President Donald Trump for saying on March 4 that the death rate of the novel coronavirus is likely much lower than data indicates.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## the other mike

P@triot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL is not "media". SNL is comedy, satire. You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to look up the word "media" there, sparky. Media is *not* content - it's medium (i.e. tv, radio, newspaper). Here - let me help you:
> View attachment 138505
> Seriously Luddly Neddite - it scares the absolute shit out of me how *dumb* you progressives are. I'm not being sarcastic when I say that. You people were raised so poorly that you literally have no concept of even basic definitions. Your dumb ass actually believes the word "media" is just a synonym for "news".
Click to expand...

They hijacked the term progressive.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would tune in to the "traditional" outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Double Standard: Censor Trump’s Briefings, Air China’s Propaganda
> 
> 
> Accusing the White House of spreading misinformation while unquestioningly publishing Chinese propaganda strikes some as a media double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


And where do you get your info dumb ass? Twitter?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> And where do you get your info dumb ass? Twitter?


The Epoch Times is the absolute pinnacle of true journalism. Followed by Breitbart, The Blaze, and The Drudge Report. The _only_ sources with impeccable records and no agenda other than the truth.


----------



## P@triot

This is *not* an “accident”. That would literally be impossible. This was a concerted effort to dupe the American people. Anyone who gets their info from the “mainstream media” wants the lies. There is more than enough evidence out there now to know that CBS, CNN, MSNBC, etc. cannot be trusted.








						They got caught. They apologized. Yet, CBS News is still using misleading Italian hospital footage to describe COVID-19 conditions in the US.
					

Egregious fake news




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would tune in to the "traditional" outlets. They aren't even _attempting_ to hide their agenda of defeating *President Trump*.








						WaPo columnist: 'If Biden is serious about winning he needs to accuse Trump of willingness to kill people'
					

The #NeverTrump 'conservative' got torched on social media




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## basquebromance

"The man who never looks into a newspaper is better informed than he who reads them, inasmuch as he who knows nothing is nearer to truth than he whose mind is filled with falsehoods and errors.” -Thomas Jefferson

"The Wall Street Journal Editorial Board doesn’t have a clue on how to fight and win. Their views on Tariffs & Trade are losers for the US, but winners for other countries, including China. If we followed their standards,  we’d have no Country left. They should love Sleepy Joe! " - President Trump


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is literally _seeking_ propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would turn to the "traditional" outlets.








						NY Times Editor Says Biden Sexual-Assault Article Was Edited after His Campaign Complained | National Review
					

The Times did not add a correction or an editor’s note to the report after it was changed.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## P@triot

Bloomberg‬⁩‬⁩ covered up their own story to protect China’s communist government. Absolutely repugnant. Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is literally _seeking_ propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would turn to the "traditional" outlets.








						Bloomberg News killed a story on China's communist elites fearing repercussions. Then it fired the reporter and tried to silence his wife: report
					

They will 'shut us down and kick us out of the country'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is literally _seeking_ propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would turn to the "traditional" outlets.








						Washington Post fact check rates Trump claim about WHO 'false,' then provides at least nine examples showing that it was actually true
					

What the heck?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would tune in to the "traditional" outlets.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in actual journalism would tune in to the "traditional" outlets.








						Hannity demanded a retraction of a coronavirus article and the New York Times just responded
					

The ball is in Hannity's court now




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Fredo ⁦‪Cuomo‬⁩ is at it again. It must be mandatory to be a pathological liar to be a progressive or to work at ⁦‪CNN‬⁩. I’m honestly baffled the network has even a _single_ viewer beyond family members of employees.








						CNN's Chris Cuomo is now openly lying about his coronavirus quarantine and yelling at 'trumps grumps' for exposing him
					

Not a good look




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Dan Rather was the epitome of “mainstream media”. He was forced to resign for lying.








						Dan Rather tries to humiliate President Trump over Lincoln comparison — and gets embarrassing history lesson in return
					

The past can be difficult to shake sometimes




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Intentionally doctored audio and video to present a completely *false* narrative...








						Jimmy Kimmel gives backhanded apology after using 'manipulated media' to rip VP Mike Pence — and gets pulverized on Twitter for it
					

'You no talent hack'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Intentionally doctored audio and video to present a completely *false* narrative...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Kimmel gives backhanded apology after using 'manipulated media' to rip VP Mike Pence — and gets pulverized on Twitter for it
> 
> 
> 'You no talent hack'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



And we know the right never does anything like that, don't we?


----------



## P@triot

The left is absolutely _disgusting_. John F. Kennedy is rolling over in his grave.








						PBS Stations That Received Millions in Federal Funds Partnered With Chinese Foreign Agent on Pro-Beijing Film
					

The film “Voices from the Frontline: China’s War on Poverty” did not disclose CGTN’s links to the Chinese government.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left laughs about XYZ when they do it, and attempt to demonize XYZ if a Republican does it. Repugnant hypocrisy.








						'Morning Joe' was outraged that Trump brought up the death of his intern — but had a different reaction in unearthed 2003 video
					

An resurfaced clip shows Scarborough not at all outraged soon after her death




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The NY Times listing homicide victims as casualties of "COVID-19".








						NY Times publishes list of COVID victims on front page, caught including suspected homicide victim
					

Welp




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Nobody was ever fooled for a second. ⁦‪NBC News‬⁩ fired ⁦‪Megyn Kelly‬⁩ for being _conservative_. Period.








						NBC fired Megyn Kelly for blackface commentary. A recently resurfaced clip shows NBC's Jimmy Fallon in — you guessed it — blackface.
					

Double standards as far as the eye can see




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Lora Loomer broke this story *two* *fucking* *years* ago (because she was an actual journalist)...














						EXCLUSIVE: Keith Ellison Pictured With Portland ANTIFA Leader At Minnesota State Fair - Big League Politics
					

On the heels of an unprecedented Minneapolis Police press conference this week in which officers warned citizens to not vote




					bigleaguepolitics.com


----------



## P@triot

The loves to edit videos...








						De Blasio says officer who pulled gun on protesters should be fired. Then a full video of incident surfaced.
					

A deceptively edited video left out a key detail




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. There is enough overwhelming proof of their lies thar nobody interested in true journalism, would tune to the traditional outlets.








						Throngs of Democrats and media personalities lie and claim Trump said the jobs report was 'a great day for [George Floyd.]' Here's what he actually said.
					

What's new?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

CNN is pure propaganda. They epitomize “main stream media”. Soledad O’Brien is as left-wing as left-wing gets so progressives can’t cry that this is the right “lying” about the media.








						Former CNN anchor Soledad O'Brien says a network exec told her she could only book the ‘right kind’ of black guests
					

Not a good look




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. There is overwhelming proof of their lies. Nobody interested in true journalism would ever tune to the traditional outlets.








						ABC claims 'luxury car' responsible for killing protester on highway, excludes fact that the driver was black
					

'Saying that the driver was black doesn't fit the narrative, so they went for luxury car'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Can always count on the “mainstream media” for nothing but pure propaganda...








						NBC Contributor Reveals He Never Tested Positive For COVID After Network Followed His Alleged Recovery
					

After NBC News extensively followed the COVID-19 case of its own on-air contributor Dr. Joseph Fair, the virologist tested negative for antibodies.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is an absolute joke and the “mainstream media” isn’t even remotely media. It is merely the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						Bari Weiss — NY Times Opinion editor who pushed against paper's leftism — blasts colleagues in excoriating resignation letter
					

She said staffers unleashed 'constant bullying' upon her, even calling Weiss — who is Jewish — 'a Nazi and a racist'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. Nobody interested in actual journalism would ever tune to the traditional outlets.








						Washington Post settles $250 million lawsuit with Covington teen Nick Sandmann
					

Despite the settlement, the Post has 'admitted no wrongdoing'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The propaganda at this point is so blatant, they aren't even _attempting_ to mask it....








						CNN catches itself reporting honestly about the 'violent protests' in Kenosha — quickly removes 'violent' from chyron
					

Subtle




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

CNN *admitting* on video that they don’t “fact-check” the Dumbocrats...








						CNN’S ADMISSION: Lemon, Cuomo Say They Don’t ‘Fact-Check’ DNC Because Dems Don’t Lie Like Trump | Sean Hannity
					

CNN hosts Don Lemon and Chris Cuomo trashed the Republican National Convention Monday night; saying they don’t “fact-check” the Democrats...




					hannity.com


----------



## P@triot

Brian Stelter and CNN have proven over and over that they are committed to spreading misinformation. Good to see the American people calling them out.








						CNN's Brian Stelter appears on C-SPAN — and callers absolutely torch him: 'We all know you're not reliable.'
					

'Reliable Sources' host blames 'radicalization' in the U.S. that has led to 'media bashing that is absolutely unprecedented'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. There is enough overwhelming proof of their lies that nobody interested in true journalism, would tune to the traditional outlets.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. There is enough overwhelming proof of their lies that nobody interested in true journalism, would tune to the traditional outlets.


Crowder is almost as credible as Glenn Beck.


----------



## P@triot

Andrew Breitbart is a genuine American hero. While the "mainstream" media conspired against the American people, he stepped forward to inform us with actual journalism...


Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. There is enough overwhelming proof of their lies that nobody interested in true journalism, would tune to the traditional outlets.


----------



## MisterBeale

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. There is enough overwhelming proof of their lies that nobody interested in true journalism, would tune to the traditional outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowder is almost as credible as Glenn Beck.
Click to expand...

I had no idea, so I checked out this Crowder guy's story, turns out he got his start with PBS as the one of the folks that did a stint as the voice of "Brain" on the TV kids show Arthur.

Someone dubbed in some of his current show into old clips;


----------



## Ame®icano

P@triot said:


> Of course, none of this is surprising to conservatives, but the revelation about Jimmy Kimmel was shocking. I did not realize that he took two weeks off except for that one day and it does illustrate where his priorities are (ie on politics over the well being of his own child).



Take for instance this spineless shill for the establishment. It's kind of sad how he gradually went from mocking Republicans, who actually did deserve it, to just pure Democrat's propaganda and spin machine.


----------



## Leo123

Beware, the social media (tik tok, facebook, etc.) are all far left propaganda outlets aimed at polluting our young children with Marxist garbage.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Crowder is almost as credible as Glenn Beck.


Well that’s remarkable considering Glenn Beck has an absolutely _impeccable_ history for truth.

There’s a reason I have a link for almost every post I make, while you make outrageous claims without ever posting a link to back them up.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crowder is almost as credible as Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s remarkable considering Glenn Beck has an absolutely _impeccable_ history for truth.
> 
> There’s a reason I have a link for almost every post I make, while you make outrageous claims without ever posting a link to back them up.
Click to expand...


You think Glen Beck is truthful and credible


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You think Glen Beck is truthful and credible


We know he is. So do you. Which is why you're unable to provide even a _single_ instance where he lied about anything. His journalistic integrity is impeccable.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Glen Beck is truthful and credible
> 
> 
> 
> We know he is. So do you. Which is why you're unable to provide even a _single_ instance where he lied about anything. His journalistic integrity is impeccable.
Click to expand...


George Soros survived the Holocaust. He is Jewish and when the Nazis caught up with his family his father saved his life by bribing an agricultural official to pretend Soros was his Christian godson. At one point, that man took the fourteen year old Soros to survey and appraise the property that had been confiscated from another Jewish family. Obviously Soros did not have a choice in the matter. Soros eventually survived the Holocaust.
To most this would be an amazing and harrowing story of survival during the Holocaust. To Beck it was an opportunity to paint Soros as an anti-Semite and smear him with one of the worst lies I have ever heard.
First Beck started by horribly warping this story on his Fox News show. He said of Soros:



> [When he was] 14 years old, he had to help the government confiscate the land of his fellow Jewish friends and neighbors.


That’s not what happened at all as you can see from above. He didn’t help confiscate people’s land. He didn’t actively participate in betraying his Jewish neighbors or friends. The implications are horrible. But what Beck did next is much worse. He twisted the story further until he came out with this inexcusable lie on his radio show:


> [H]ere’s a Jewish boy helping send the Jews to the death camps.


That lie takes my breath away. That is a lie that cannot be told.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> First Beck started by horribly warping this story on his Fox News show. He said of Soros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [When he was] 14 years old, he had to help the government confiscate the land of his fellow Jewish friends and neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> *That’s not what happened at all* as you can see from above. He didn’t help confiscate people’s land. He didn’t actively participate in betraying his Jewish neighbors or friends. That lie takes my breath away. That is a lie that cannot be told.
Click to expand...

So like I said, you can't provide a single link that proves Beck lied. That's *exactly* what happened. In fact, I have audio of George Soros calling working for the Nazis "the best time of my life". He wasn't "forced". He _enjoyed_ it. He's a sick fuck who reveled in the power of inflicting misery on others.

Why do you feel the need to lie so much? Hell, you even lie about your _lies_!! You claim "that's not what happened" but can't add a link to prove that wasn't what happened. Nothing.


----------



## P@triot

Ask yourself why the fascist left is so deathly afraid of free speech...








						Facebook Removes Accounts of Patriot Prayer, Group's Leader
					

Facebook took down the accounts of the conservative Patriot Prayer group as well as Joey Gibson, the group's ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in true journalism would tune to the traditional outlets.








						Broadcasters Air 150 Times More Negative News on Trump Than Biden: Study
					

Evening news has aired a plethora of negative stories against President Donald Trump while virtually ignoring presumptive Democratic ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda. Nobody interested in true journalism would tune to the traditional outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcasters Air 150 Times More Negative News on Trump Than Biden: Study
> 
> 
> Evening news has aired a plethora of negative stories against President Donald Trump while virtually ignoring presumptive Democratic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



You crazy Trump supporters  constantly whine because Trump gets bad press. The answer has always been "If you don't want bad press, quit being an ass hole."


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You crazy Trump supporters  constantly whine because Trump gets bad press. The answer has always been "If you don't want bad press, quit being an ass hole."


The real answer is: "stop making up *lies* to paint someone as an asshole because you're pissed off you lost an election". It's stuff like this that caused you to lose. You people never learn.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy Trump supporters  constantly whine because Trump gets bad press. The answer has always been "If you don't want bad press, quit being an ass hole."
> 
> 
> 
> The real answer is: "stop making up *lies* to paint someone as an asshole because you're pissed off you lost an election". It's stuff like this that caused you to lose. You people never learn.
Click to expand...


As long as you think it's nothing more than anger over a lost election, you will never accept that what he has done since the election is truly horrendous. Fortunately, the vast majority of Americans know there is much more to it than that. Only his rabid base wold agree with what you believe,


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> As long as you think it's nothing more than anger over a lost election, you will never accept that what he has done since the election is truly horrendous.


As long as you are completely and totally incapable of naming a _single_ thing he has done that is "truly horrendous", you will *never* be able to convince the American people to reject the second best president in modern history.


----------



## P@triot

The American people know that the mainstream media is nothing more than the propaganda arm for the Dumbocrats. Those that truly want to be _informed_ have found the only reliable media outlets remaining:

Breitbart
The Blaze
The Epoch Times
The Drudge Report
The Bongino Report









						Great News: Poll Finds Almost Everyone Knows the Media Is Biased
					

Problem is, liberals prefer it that way




					bongino.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you think it's nothing more than anger over a lost election, you will never accept that what he has done since the election is truly horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are completely and totally incapable of naming a _single_ thing he has done that is "truly horrendous", you will *never* be able to convince the American people to reject the second best president in modern history.
Click to expand...


Not my job to convince anybody. Certainly not you. The majority of the country has already decided that he is a pig and has to go.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> *Not my job* to convince anybody. Certainly not you.


Hahahahaha! That’s the exact phrase _every_ leftist uses when they make false accusations and are challenged about them.


----------



## P@triot

You can see the Trump hats and MAGA signs plain as day


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” (actually entertainment) from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. Nobody interested in true journalism would tune to the traditional outlets. Nobody.








						Nolte: Jon Meacham Loses MSNBC Gig for Failure to Disclose Biden Work
					

Jon Meacham lost his job as an MSNBC contributor after failing to disclose the work he'd done for presidential candidate Joe Biden.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						News anchor suspended for complaining that 2020 'took' Alex Trebek, but not Mitch McConnell
					

Not funny




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						NYT listens to Twitter woke mob and changes article subhead in Jared Kushner, Ivanka Trump story
					

After liberals complained online, the Times acquiesced




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The so-called "mainstream media" achieved what they set out to do: steal the election for the Dumbocrats. Even still, I do not blame them. Every story listed in the polls was _throughly_ covered by Sean Hannity, Dan Bongino, Andrew Wilkow, Breitbart, OAN, Newsmax, and many more. If you were uninformed about any of these issues, it's because you chose to be ignorant by choosing sources of propaganda like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, etc.








						If Voters Had Known About 8 Stories Media Ignored, Trump Would Have Won, Says Media Watchdog
					

If the media coverage had been different, “Trump would have won every single contested race,” says Media Research Center’s Brent Bozell.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## TheParser

P@triot said:


> CNN admitting that they create fake news for ratings. Of course, their fake news always just happens to place conservatives in a negative light and never progressives. Pure left-wing propaganda.



But why does anyone watch CNN?

Like many other people, I have not watched it for these four years.

Why let that "news" source contaminate you?


----------



## P@triot

TheParser said:


> But why does anyone watch CNN?


Because the left doesn't want facts. They want propaganda that feeds their already false beliefs.


----------



## P@triot

Candace Owens beat the fascists and it is _glorious_!








						Facebook fact-checker forced to issue correction after Candace Owens challenged 'false' rating
					

'I am taking every measure to fight these communists in the court room'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

This article does a good job of recognizing the best (Breitbart, The Federalist, and the Daily Signal) but it did miss on Bongino and The Epoch Times.








						The Top 14 Best Conservative Media Outlets - America First with Sebastian Gorka
					

With FakeNews dominating the “mainstream” media and running rampant on the Internet, it’s hard to find a reliable source of common sense and factual reporting to help us maintain our sanity and fight the lies. But rest assured, the Internet is a very large place, and there are quite a few truly...




					www.sebgorka.com


----------



## TheParser

P@triot said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why does anyone watch CNN?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left doesn't want facts. They want propaganda that feeds their already false beliefs.
Click to expand...


Yes, they want comfort.

Well, on January 20, they may no longer need that much comfort.

Legally or illegally, they have finally ousted someone whom they considered to be A. Hitler.

CNN can now tell the liberals 24/7 that Utopia has arrived.


----------



## P@triot

Nobody interested in actual facts would turn to any of the traditional "mainstream media". Nobody. They've all been caught lying so many times now, that it's just stupid.








						3 Ways America’s Mainstream Media Resemble Communist Media
					

Commentary On Thanksgiving Day, President Donald Trump held a press conference, and the media relentlessly pressured him with ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Why is it _so_ important to Chris Wallace that Joe Biden be referred to as “the President-elect”? Especially when that’s not even true - the electoral college has *not* submitted their votes yet.








						Chris Wallace snaps when HHS secretary doesn't refer to Joe Biden as the 'president-elect'
					

'He's the president-elect, sir...he's the president-elect'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						NY Times forced to retract award-winning podcast about supposed ex-ISIS fighter after most of it is found to be fake
					

Whoops




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						Washington Post erased Kamala Harris' crass joke about inmates from a 2019 story — then put it back after they got caught
					

'The Post is willing to pave over its own good journalism to protect a powerful politician from her own words'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Post erased Kamala Harris' crass joke about inmates from a 2019 story — then put it back after they got caught
> 
> 
> 'The Post is willing to pave over its own good journalism to protect a powerful politician from her own words'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Yes, we all know Glen Beck and Alex Jones never twist the facts ----idiot.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Yes, we all know Glen Beck and Alex Jones never twist the facts ----idiot.


I don’t know about Alex Jones, but I can tell you that Glenn Beck *never* does. He is 100% committed to the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all know Glen Beck and Alex Jones never twist the facts ----idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know about Alex Jones, but I can tell you that Glenn Beck *never* does. He is 100% committed to the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.
Click to expand...


Sure, but his is the alternative truth from inside your batshit crazy bubble.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Sure, but his is the alternative truth from inside your batshit crazy bubble.


And yet you can't provide even a _single_ instance where he actually lied. Not one.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but his is the alternative truth from inside your batshit crazy bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you can't provide even a _single_ instance where he actually lied. Not one.
Click to expand...


Here's an old list. I might get around to updating it when I can.

stated on March 19, 2015 in a Facebook post:
*"A few weeks ago Obama took Hamas and Iran OFF the terror list."*stated on November 4, 2013 in a broadcast of 

the Glenn Beck Show:
*Says Barack Obama "knew half of the population of the United States would lose their health insurance."*

stated on February 25, 2011 in his radio program:
*Says Michelle Obama has 43 people on her staff; Nancy Reagan had just 3.*

stated on February 4, 2011 in a comment on his television show:
*The Muslim Brotherhood has "openly stated they want to declare war on Israel."*

stated on November 22, 2010 in his radio broadcast:
*"This town (Wilmington, Ohio) hasn’t taken any money from the government. They don’t want any money from the government."*

stated on June 28, 2010 in comments on his radio program:
*"The government is trying to now close the Lincoln Memorial for any kind of large gatherings."*

stated on December 3, 2009 in his Fox News Channel show:
*Labor union president Andy Stern is "the most frequent visitor" at the White House.*

stated on July 22, 2009 in his TV program:
*John Holdren, director of the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy, "has proposed forcing abortions and putting sterilants in the drinking water to control population."*


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> stated on November 4, 2013 in a broadcast of the Glenn Beck Show:
> *Says Barack Obama "knew half of the population of the United States would lose their health insurance."*


And 10 million people lost their health insurance. White House emails would later show that Barack Obama discussed it over and over despite telling people ad nauseam "if you like your health insurance, you can keep your health insurance".

So he was 100% accurate and honest. His "half of America" was just a slang phrase and you know it.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> stated on November 4, 2013 in a broadcast of the Glenn Beck Show:
> *Says Barack Obama "knew half of the population of the United States would lose their health insurance."*
> 
> 
> 
> And 10 million people lost their health insurance. White House emails would later show that Barack Obama discussed it over and over despite telling people ad nauseam "if you like your health insurance, you can keep your health insurance".
Click to expand...


Half of the population?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> stated on July 22, 2009 in his TV program:
> *John Holdren, director of the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy, "has proposed forcing abortions and putting sterilants in the drinking water to control population."*


Bwahaha!!! From your own source:


> Beck's allegation *has its roots in a book Holdren co-authored* with Paul and Annie Ehrlich more than three decades ago called _Ecoscience: Population, Resources, Environment _.
> 
> Conservative bloggers have quoted the book extensively, and *often out of context*, to make the point that Holdren has advocated positions such as the ones Beck stated.


So once again, Glenn Beck told the absolute truth and your left-wing sources are scrambling to convince you "well....well...it was out of _context_". Bwahahaha!!!

0-for-2 slugger. Still waiting for you to provide a _single_ instance of Glenn Beck lying.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Half of the population?


It was just a slang phrase and you _know_ it. He was not - under any circumstance - trying to convince the people that it was actually 165 million people. But 10 million is such an outrageous number, he used the phrase "half the population".


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> stated on July 22, 2009 in his TV program:
> *John Holdren, director of the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy, "has proposed forcing abortions and putting sterilants in the drinking water to control population."*
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha!!! From your own source:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's allegation *has its roots in a book Holdren co-authored* with Paul and Annie Ehrlich more than three decades ago called _Ecoscience: Population, Resources, Environment _.
> 
> Conservative bloggers have quoted the book extensively, and *often out of context*, to make the point that Holdren has advocated positions such as the ones Beck stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So once again, Glenn Beck told the absolute truth and your left-wing sources are scrambling to convince you "well....well...it was out of _context_". Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> 0-for-2 slugger. Still waiting for you to provide a _single_ instance of Glenn Beck lying.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what Holdren's book has to do with Beck's confirmed lies, but you misread the quote you posted.  It says conservatives often quoted it out of context.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a slang phrase and you _know_ it. He was not - under any circumstance - trying to convince the people that it was actually 165 million people. But 10 million is such an outrageous number, he used the phrase "half the population".
Click to expand...

lots of crazy right wingers say he never lies. You even said he never lies, but when he does, you say it was just an expression. Odd that you don't give that consideration to anybody but your crazy idols.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> It says conservatives often quoted it out of context.


When a person says "out of context" it *almost* always means "oh fuck...I've been exposed and I desperately need to wiggle my way out of the corner I just painted myself into".


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> stated on July 22, 2009 in his TV program:
> *John Holdren, director of the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy, "has proposed forcing abortions and putting sterilants in the drinking water to control population."*
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaha!!! From your own source:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's allegation *has its roots in a book Holdren co-authored* with Paul and Annie Ehrlich more than three decades ago called _Ecoscience: Population, Resources, Environment _.
> 
> Conservative bloggers have quoted the book extensively, and *often out of context*, to make the point that Holdren has advocated positions such as the ones Beck stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So once again, Glenn Beck told the absolute truth and your left-wing sources are scrambling to convince you "well....well...it was out of _context_". Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> 0-for-2 slugger. Still waiting for you to provide a _single_ instance of Glenn Beck lying.
Click to expand...


Conservative bloggers are left-wing sources?


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point.


> On Sunday, Jan. 17, Vice President-elect Kamala Harris sat down with Jane Pauley of CBS News “Sunday Morning.” Pauley treated Harris to a full-on journalistic massage.
> 
> At no point was Harris asked a tough question; at no point was Harris treated as anything other than an idol worthy of worship.
> 
> Perhaps the most awkward manifestation of this sycophancy came when Harris—an extraordinarily and transparently manipulative and mechanical politician—spouted a canned speech about relentlessness. “I was raised to not hear no—let me be clear about it,” said Harris. “I eat no for breakfast!”
> 
> This prompted a spasm of ecstasy from Pauley, who immediately reflected Harris’ bizarrely inappropriate laughter with an enormous grin of her own.


They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. Sickening.








						Get Ready for 4 Years of Media Sycophancy
					

Media members are admitting that the vacation has begun: CNN's Jim Acosta admitted that he'd be covering Biden differently.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

So odd how none of the left's criminal actions has been labeled as an "insurrection". Just kidding. That was sarcasm. It's not odd at all. It's the mainstream media (which is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Democrat Party).








						Radical Leftists Storm City Hall In Bellingham, WA Over Homeless Camp, Not Labeled an Insurrection
					

On Friday, a Woke Supremacist mob broke into Bellingham, Washington's City Hall which forced the mayor to flee the building




					djhjmedia.com


----------



## P@triot

PolitiFact is just a propaganda arm of the Democrat Party...








						Susan Rice and the Fact-Checker Farce
					

Susan Rice is best remembered in conservative circles for spewing falsehoods on five Sunday talk shows on Sept. 16, 2012.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> So odd how none of the left's criminal actions has been labeled as an "insurrection". Just kidding. That was sarcasm. It's not odd at all. It's the mainstream media (which is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Democrat Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Leftists Storm City Hall In Bellingham, WA Over Homeless Camp, Not Labeled an Insurrection
> 
> 
> On Friday, a Woke Supremacist mob broke into Bellingham, Washington's City Hall which forced the mayor to flee the building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djhjmedia.com



A city hall is not congress in session, and a pouring hot chocolate on a reporter is not the same as  building a hangman's scaffold, complete with noose, and then storming the capitol while chanting  "Hang Mike Pence". Only a total idiot would try to claim they  were the same.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> A city hall is not congress in session


So in order to justify the indefensible actions of the left over the past 5 years, you're now going to argue that it's completely ok to overthrow _local_ governments? 


BULLDOG said:


> and a pouring hot chocolate on a reporter is not the same as  building a hangman's scaffold


You're right...pouring a hot liquid on an innocent reporter is infinitely worse. It's literally a crime. It's assault. It is not illegal to build a scaffold. Strike 2, snowflake.


BULLDOG said:


> complete with noose, and then storming the capitol while chanting  "Hang Mike Pence". Only a total idiot would try to claim they  were the same.


No argument there. The incident you're attempting (and failing) to defend is infinitely worse than a peaceful protest in Washington DC with a few ANTIFA assholes (who have since been arrested) doing damage.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> A city hall is not congress in session
> 
> 
> 
> So in order to justify the indefensible actions of the left over the past 5 years, you're now going to argue that it's completely ok to overthrow _local_ governments?
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a pouring hot chocolate on a reporter is not the same as  building a hangman's scaffold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right...pouring a hot liquid on an innocent reporter is infinitely worse. It's literally a crime. It's assault. It is not illegal to build a scaffold. Strike 2, snowflake.
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> complete with noose, and then storming the capitol while chanting  "Hang Mike Pence". Only a total idiot would try to claim they  were the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No argument there. The incident you're attempting (and failing) to defend is infinitely worse than a peaceful protest in Washington DC with a few ANTIFA assholes (who have since been arrested) doing damage.
Click to expand...


Wow. You batshit crazy right wingers truly embrace an alternative reality.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. You batshit crazy right wingers truly embrace an alternative reality.


You're projecting (which further _proves_ your inability to accept reality). You left-wing assholes actually claim that someone with a penis and testicles is a "real woman". You refuse to accept reality. And your post there is yet another example of that.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You batshit crazy right wingers truly embrace an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting (which further _proves_ your inability to accept reality). You left-wing assholes actually claim that someone with a penis and testicles is a "real woman". You refuse to accept reality. And your post there is yet another example of that.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what having a penis has to do with the subject at hand. Typical childish right winger who desperately wants to change the subject as soon as all your talking points have been shown to be bullshit..


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> I'm not sure what having a penis has to do with the subject at hand.


Sure you do. It illustrates how you bat-shit crazy leftists deny science, reality, etc.


----------



## P@triot

Oh, hey, look BULLDOG - more sickening insurrection by the left (same shit they’ve been doing for the past 5 years). Now tell us all how this is no big deal in your fucked up mind!








						Leftist militants armed with hatchets, knives, batons take over hotel in radical hub of Olympia, Washington — and SWAT is called in
					

A hotel employee allegedly was assaulted




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Oh, hey, look BULLDOG - more sickening insurrection by the left (same shit they’ve been doing for the past 5 years). Now tell us all how this is no big deal in your fucked up mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist militants armed with hatchets, knives, batons take over hotel in radical hub of Olympia, Washington — and SWAT is called in
> 
> 
> A hotel employee allegedly was assaulted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.


Bwahahaha!! So first your argument was “well that’s ok because it’s not Washington DC” but once I obliterated the stupidity in that, you switched to “well this is ok because no Dumbocrat ‘leaders’ planned and/or participated in it”.

I literally cannot stop laughing at your desperation resulting in absurdity.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! So first your argument was “well that’s ok because it’s not Washington DC” but once I obliterated the stupidity in that, you switched to “well this is ok because no Dumbocrat ‘leaders’ planned and/or participated in it”.
> 
> I literally cannot stop laughing at your desperation resulting in absurdity.
Click to expand...


You use many words that you don't seem to understand.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! So first your argument was “well that’s ok because it’s not Washington DC” but once I obliterated the stupidity in that, you switched to “well this is ok because no Dumbocrat ‘leaders’ planned and/or participated in it”.
> 
> I literally cannot stop laughing at your desperation resulting in absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use many words that you don't seem to understand.
Click to expand...

Truth, your looking more and more like a fool with each and every reply . Where are the rest of your commie friends? Sitting this one out?


----------



## BULLDOG

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! So first your argument was “well that’s ok because it’s not Washington DC” but once I obliterated the stupidity in that, you switched to “well this is ok because no Dumbocrat ‘leaders’ planned and/or participated in it”.
> 
> I literally cannot stop laughing at your desperation resulting in absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use many words that you don't seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth, your looking more and more like a fool with each and every reply . Where are the rest of your commie friends? Sitting this one out?
Click to expand...


I don't need help to make a simple obvious point. Your beliefs are absurd.  Again, the word communist has a specific meaning. You use it as a catch all for  anyone you don't like, as a child would use the word cooties..


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

BULLDOG said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the leaders of the DNC planned and participated in that.  Yep, you're still an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! So first your argument was “well that’s ok because it’s not Washington DC” but once I obliterated the stupidity in that, you switched to “well this is ok because no Dumbocrat ‘leaders’ planned and/or participated in it”.
> 
> I literally cannot stop laughing at your desperation resulting in absurdity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You use many words that you don't seem to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth, your looking more and more like a fool with each and every reply . Where are the rest of your commie friends? Sitting this one out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help to make a simple obvious point. Your beliefs are absurd.  Again, the word communist has a specific meaning. You use it as a catch all for  anyone you don't like, as a child would use the word cooties..
Click to expand...

No, just American haters.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Again, the word communist has a specific meaning.


Right. And you fit that meaning. You want government to control everything by force.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point.


> According to one law enforcement official, medical examiners did not find signs that the officer sustained any blunt force trauma, so investigators believe that early reports that he was fatally struck by a fire extinguisher are not true


They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. Sickening.








						CNN report finds deceased Capitol Police officer didn't suffer blunt force trauma, wasn't struck by fire extinguisher
					

Big development in the Capitol riots case




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the word communist has a specific meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. And you fit that meaning. You want government to control everything by force.
Click to expand...

Wrong again idiot.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point.


> The story, which was immediately circulated throughout the media as fact, was built on the flimsy account of "two law enforcement officials."


They are _clearly_ just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. Sickening.








						New York Times quietly updates story that spread now-debunked claim about police officer Brian Sicknick's death
					

More than one month later




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

⁦‪The AP‬⁩ is no longer engaging in journalism. They are engaging in blatant manipulation. In other words, propaganda.








						Associated Press tells reporters not to say 'crisis' — but had no problem using word when Trump was president
					

Trump did not get the same treatment




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. CNN is the worst of them all.








						Swift backlash hits CNN after outlet says murdered Uber Eats driver died in 'accident'
					

'HEY! ANYBODY HOME? THIS IS NOT AN "ACCIDENT"'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> ⁦‪The AP‬⁩ is no longer engaging in journalism. They are engaging in blatant manipulation. In other words, propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associated Press tells reporters not to say 'crisis' — but had no problem using word when Trump was president
> 
> 
> Trump did not get the same treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


How long have you had this feeling that the whole world was out to get you?


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.








						CBS News drops pretense of objectivity with headline: '3 ways companies can help fight Georgia's restrictive new voting law'
					

The mask slips




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. The difference between what was actually said and the edited account aired by 60 Minutes is astounding.








						Democrats Come to Defense of Gov. Rick DeSantis After ‘60 Minutes’ Segment on COVID-19 Vaccine
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis says a “60 Minutes” report "selectively edited the background" to suggest "a conspiracy with Publix.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone getting their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point. The difference between what was actually said and the edited account aired by 60 Minutes is astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Come to Defense of Gov. Rick DeSantis After ‘60 Minutes’ Segment on COVID-19 Vaccine
> 
> 
> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis says a “60 Minutes” report "selectively edited the background" to suggest "a conspiracy with Publix.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


Yes, and we all know Carlson or Alex Jones, or Hannity have never exaggerated or misrepresented anything, right?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Yes, and we all know Carlson or Alex Jones, or Hannity have never exaggerated or misrepresented anything, right?


Well nobody tunes into Alex Jones as he only has a website. He was not an anchor of any news outlet.

As far as Tucker Carlson or Sean Hannity, post it if you have it. I was able to post indisputable video of 60 Minutes distorting the truth. Amazing how you’re unable to do the same with Hannity or Carlson.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and we all know Carlson or Alex Jones, or Hannity have never exaggerated or misrepresented anything, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Well nobody tunes into Alex Jones as he only has a website. He was not an anchor of any news outlet.
> 
> As far as Tucker Carlson or Sean Hannity, post it if you have it. I was able to post indisputable video of 60 Minutes distorting the truth. Amazing how you’re unable to do the same with Hannity or Carlson.
Click to expand...

No need. Sane people are already aware, and crazies like you refuse to admit it.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> No need. Sane people are already aware, and crazies like you refuse to admit it.


I rest my case...


----------



## P@triot

It’s all on film. And yet this piece of shit “reporter” is trying to claim it was a “peaceful protest” when in fact, it was a riot by left-wing thugs.








						Shameless Reporter Tells Brooklyn Center Police Chief There Was No Riot Last Night in Minnesota -- Brooklyn Center Police Chief Sets Him Straight (VIDEO)
					

The rioters were out in force last night looting and destroying their community after police shot and killed wanted gangbanger Daunte Wright. The rioters looted several businesses including a liquor store, a computer store, and a hair supply store. During the press conference on Monday leftist...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Orangecat

Luddly Neddite said:


> SNL is not "media".
> SNL is comedy, satire.
> 
> You might also want to learn the difference between fact and fiction, op/ed's and news.
> 
> Or not, as you wish.


"Media" is an umbrella term that covers all published and broadcast information, dumbass.


----------



## P@triot

This one will _definitely_ cause BULLDOG to lose his shit. CNN is his go-to. They’ve been caught over and over and over lying. Now they have even admitted to “propaganda”.


----------



## P@triot

Facebook & Twitter routinely violate #Section230. It's time to revoke all of their protections...








						Facebook and Instagram Block Users From Sharing NY Post Report on BLM Co-Founder's Multi-Million-Dollar Property Purchases
					

Facebook and Instagram are censoring users from sharing a New York Post report regarding the luxury homes purchased ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ disinformation at this point. CNN is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. They are the _epitome_ of “fake news”.








						EVIDENCE: How CNN Faked a Story about Matt Gaetz, Got Caught, But Still Won't Remove It.
					

CNN was caught faking a news item about Rep. Matt Gaetz on Sunday. Despite being corrected by all sides, their false report remains online.




					thenationalpulse.com


----------



## P@triot

The mainstream is repugnant and committed to propaganda...


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The mainstream is repugnant and committed to propaganda...


Symbolic sex acts?  You've gone from just being nuts to bragging about being nuts.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Symbolic sex acts?


Yes son. Since you're a low IQ Dumbocrat voter, I'll explain this one to you. What Tucker Carlson was saying, is that the media was performing fellatio on Biden.

They couldn't fawn all over him enough, even though he hasn't done a _single_ fuck'n successful things in 100 days of being president. The border has become a crisis because of him. The stock market tanked because of him. And our enemies are emboldened (and informed) because of him.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party








						Lara Logan: Propagandists & ‘Political Assassins’ Have Infected the Media
					

“Our profession today is unrecognizable,” says investigative journalist Lara Logan. A former correspondent for CBS’s “60 Minutes” and ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## basquebromance

Breaking News: Nobody believes our bullshit anymore!


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						'Egg on their face': Media backpedals on Wuhan lab leak theory; journalists try to blame Trump
					

The mainstream media did some major backpedaling this week on the potential origin of the coronavirus. After months of brushing off the possibility that COVID-19 escaped from a laboratory, left-wing journalists now admit that they are taking the Wuhan lab leak theory seriously, even after they...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						Facebook No Longer Banning Posts Suggesting COVID-19 Was Man-Made
					

Facebook announced Wednesday that posts pushing the hypothesis that COVID-19 is man-made will no longer be banned on the platform.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Remember friends Fascistbook blocked this *fact* because they are repugnant left-wing fascists who believe in government _controlling_ all information...








						A group of online amateur sleuths unraveled the cover-up on evidence for the COVID lab leak theory
					

A group of amateur sleuths on the internet is being credited for much of the work that forced mainstream scientists and the media to acknowledge the possibility of the lab leak theory after months of skepticism and ridicule.  	The group dubbed itself DRASTIC, an acronym for Decentralized Radical...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Only low-IQ imbeciles (ie leftists) turn to mainstream media outlets for “news”. Breitbart, The Blaze, The Epoch Times, The Drudge Report, and the Bongino Report are the _only_ outlets doing actual journalism.








						Texas reporter goes rogue during live shot, says station is ‘muzzling’ her. The video has been viewed more than 2 million times.
					

A Fox affiliate reporter went off-script during a Monday report on the Texas heat wave, stating that the "Fox Corp." was "muzzling" her and preventing its viewers from receiving "certain information."  	KRIV-TV reporter Ivory Hecker said that she planned to release the information — which she'd...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The mainstream media laughs at all of the low-IQ left-wing imbeciles that they can manipulate. Anyone tuning in to that garbage is an idiot.








						WATCH: MSNBC gets caught apparently stealth editing Joy Reid's BIZARRE conspiracy theory
					

Too crazy even for the MSM




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

How do you know a leftist is lying? Their lips are moving.








						UPDATE: Dr. Peter Hotez admits he fabricated false attack against Sharyl Attkisson | Sharyl Attkisson
					






					sharylattkisson.com


----------



## P@triot

The “mainstream media” is nothing more than the repugnant propaganda arm of the fascist Dumbocrat Party.








						Joe Rogan goes nuclear on CNN's Brian Stelter: 'Motherf***er, you're supposed to be a journalist!'
					

Podcast behemoth Joe Rogan crushed the mainstream news media during his podcast show and took particular aim at CNN's Brian Stelter. 	Rogan was speaking with progressive commentator Kyle Kulinski when he went on a tirade against a CNN panel for complaining that some YouTube personalities have...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The mainstream media laughs at all of the low-IQ left-wing imbeciles that they can manipulate. Anyone tuning in to that garbage is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: MSNBC gets caught apparently stealth editing Joy Reid's BIZARRE conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> Too crazy even for the MSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Of course they are, and Bigfoot is real, and UFOs are all from some planet out in space, and I just saw Elvis in the parking lot at Piggley Wiggley.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Of course they are, and Bigfoot is real, and UFOs are all from some planet out in space, and I just saw Elvis in the parking lot at Piggley Wiggley.


See? When you tune into propaganda like Bulldog, you believe in Bigfoot, UFO’s, and Elvis.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						CNN's Chris Cuomo dares Twitter user to name just one time he's denied facts he doesn't like — then the replies come rolling in
					

After the tongue lashing President Joe Biden gave CNN's Kaitlan Collins for her Vladimir Putin question earlier this week — for which Biden later  	apologized — far-left actress Rosanna Arquette was in no mood to make nice with the media.  	Instead, she  	tweeted that the president was "right to...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Yep...that's _exactly_ who I would expect the NY Times to hire. Former employees of the Chinese Communist Party.








						Several New York Times Staff Previously Worked for CCP-Controlled Media: Report
					

Several current New York Times staffers were previously employed by the Chinese Communist Party (CCP)-controlled English-language newspaper China ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

The “mainstream media” is just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. The _only_ organizations engaging in actual journalism are: The Blaze, Breitbart, The Epoch Times, and The Bongino Report.








						US Ranks Last in Global Media Trust: Report
					

A recent survey found that the United States ranks last among 46 nations in media trust, with only ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Truth doesn't change. Truth *can't* change. Imagine stating that "truth needs to change". _Unfuckingbelievable_. You must be so proud, candycorn!


> Karen Attiah, an editor at the Washington Post, wrote favorably of Hannah-Jones on Thursday. “As more successful journalists from marginalized groups enter and change what continues to be a white, male-dominated field,” she said, “*our ideas about truth* and objectivity *need to change, too.*”


Folks, the left will _always_ accidentally slip up and tell you what they are really thinking (just like that time Michelle Obama accidentally said "when we visited Barack's home country in Kenya) because it's too hard for the low-IQ leftists to keep their lies straight. All you have to do is listen.








						Elevating Nikole Hannah-Jones Is About The Left Redefining Truth
					

That’s how these people want the country to operate. Whatever they want, they get, no questions asked.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## P@triot

I _love_ seeing the left exposed for the fascists that they are. This also means that Fascistbook has violated Section 230 and should be prosecute for it.








						Facebook Whistleblower Who Leaked "Vaccine Hesitancy" Docs Morgan Kahmann Goes on Record After Suspension (VIDEO)
					

Project Veritas on Monday released video of two Facebook insiders blowing the whistle on the social media giant’s effort to secretly censor Covid vaccine concerns on a global scale. The documents obtained by Project Veritas show Facebook’s efforts to curb “vaccine hesitancy” or “VH” in comments...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## P@triot

Remember folks, Matt ⁦Drudge‬⁩ got his start because the unethical liars in the so-called “mainstream media” were covering up the ⁦‪Bill Clinton‬⁩ / ⁦‪Monica Lewinsky‬⁩ sex scandal. The “mainstream media” has been _lying_ to the American people for decades.








						The Hunter Biden Cover-Up Is a Scandal
					

We have a better chance of learning what Joe Biden’s favorite ice cream flavor is than whether he knew about his son’s corrupt adventures.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

How the fuck is CNN _still_ on the air? They literally get caught lying several times per week. So typical of the left.








						'They're lying at your network': In tense exchange, Joe Rogan forces Sanjay Gupta to admit CNN claiming he took 'horse dewormer' was wrong
					

There was a tense exchange between Joe Rogan and CNN's chief medical correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta. The massively popular podcast host confronted Gupta about CNN's lying about Rogan using "horse dewormer" after falling ill with coronavirus. Last month, Rogan announced that he contracted...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## P@triot

The Mainstream Media has worked tirelessly supporting the corrupt ⁦Democrat Party and now the party is repaying them. Like, literally. With actual cash. Unfuckingbelievable.


> Worse, the tax credit is “refundable,” meaning that a money-losing organization would get a check from Uncle Sam, rather than simply not owing anything. That means it’s corporate welfare.


I thought Dumbocrats opposed “Corporate Welfare”? 🤔 








						10 Wasteful Items in Democrats’ $3.5 Trillion Tax-and-Spend Monstrosity
					

House Democrats’ $3.5 trillion, 2,465-page wish list is stuffed with political pork and payoffs. Here are just 10 of the myriad examples.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

One can _always _count on the "mainstream media" to lie to them.








						Associated Press, Variety falsely claim Dave Chappelle supporter screamed profanities, was aggressor at Netflix walkout — and both outlets issue retractions
					

If you spent any time perusing Thursday's story in TheBlaze about the Dave Chapelle supporter who hilariously succeeded in exercising his free speech in the face of hostile, left-wing Netflix protesters, you watched the video of the mob members destroying his sign, bumping him backward, and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.


> The New York Times still called our reporting “unsubstantiated”— though hours later, *it quietly deleted that word from its story*.


The New York Times knew that the story was 100% accurate. But they have an agenda (and it’s clearly not journalism). They work for the Dumbocrat Party, getting Dumbocrats elected and advancing the Dumbocrat agenda.








						One year later, The Post’s Hunter Biden reporting is vindicated — but still buried
					

“Hacked materials.” “Russian disinformation.” “Unsubstantiated.” One year ago, The Post revealed that Hunter Biden’s abandoned laptop carried proof he sold influence while his father served as vice…




					nypost.com


----------



## P@triot

What hasn’t ⁦‪Ana Kasparian‬⁩ been wrong about? ⁦‪The Young Turks‬⁩ push bullshit propaganda 24x7.


> "Initially I was under the *assumption* that Rittenhouse was the person who was chasing after Joseph Rosenbaum — that's how it had started," Kasparian said on camera. "But I was wrong about that."


Live and liberty are at stake, and irresponsible leftists with microphones were making _assumptions_ and passing it along as “fact”.








						Far-left pundit admits she was 'wrong' for assuming Kyle Rittenhouse chased Joseph Rosenbaum before fatally shooting him: 'I want to correct the record'
					

Ana Kasparian, far-left co-host of progressive news program "The Young Turks," admitted she was "wrong" for assuming Kyle Rittenhouse chased Joseph Rosenbaum before fatally shooting him last year amid rioting and protesting in Kenosha, Wisconsin, following the police-involved shooting of Jacob...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.

Thankfully, more and more people are waking up to that *fact*.








						Billionaire businessman takes to Twitter to defend 'civic-minded patriot' Kyle Rittenhouse, rips media for 'destroying lives' with biased reporting
					

The trial of Kyle Rittenhouse, who faces homicide charges for his actions in three shootings in Kenosha, Wisconsin, on Aug. 25, 2020, during riots in the city, has been quite an event to observe. Rittenhouse has claimed from day one that he shot three men, killing two and wounding another, in...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Just a quick reminder regarding the Mainstream Media:

They pushed the false narrative that the Biden laptop was "Russian Disinformation" (when in fact it was 100% truth)
They pushed the false narrative that Nicholas Sandman was a "racist" provoking people (when in fact he was the victim)
They pushed the false narrative that there was "0 evidence to the Wuhan Lab leak" (when in fact it was 100% truth)
They pushed the false narrative of the Trump Dossier (later proven 100% Russian disinformation)
And remember - that is who the Dumobcrats turn to for "information". By now, they know they are being lied to. However, they cannot reconcile fact with their ideology, and they prefer the ideology they were conditioned to believe, so they continue to consume the propaganda because it confirms their failed ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their information from the so-called "Mainstream Media" is intentionally _seeking _propaganda at this point. All of them are engaged in political propaganda for the Democrat Party.








						CBS News tweet says Kyle Rittenhouse 'testified' he 'murdered two men' — and the network deletes 'straight up libelous' tweet amid brutal backlash
					

Readers angrily called out CBS News for rendering its own verdict Thursday in the Kyle Rittenhouse trial by saying the defendant "testified" that he "murdered two men" amid protests and rioting in Kenosha, Wisconsin, last year.  	While Rittenhouse has been charged with two counts of intentional...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

When a white conservative does _anything_, the mainstream media immediately labels it “domestic terrorism” by a “white supremacist” (because that is an important narrative to further their fascist agenda).

However, when the left actually engages in domestic terrorism (as they have been doing for more than 5 years now), the mainstream media is dead-silent.








						Far-left actress Debra Messing bucks the party narrative on lethal Waukesha parade attack
					

A Hollywood actress known for her far-left reactionary takes appeared to side with many on the right over the lethal car attack on a Christmas parade in Waukesha, Wisconsin.  	Six died and 62 were seriously injured when a red SUV plowed through the festivities at the Christmas parade on Sunday...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

It just doesn’t take much to confound CNN 








						CNN analyst says he has 'no idea' why smash-and-grab robberies are on the rise even while noting punishment is 'very minimal'
					

While commenting on the wave of smash-and-grab robberies plaguing businesses across the country on Friday, a CNN analyst claimed he has "no idea" why such crimes are on the rise — only to offer an answer seconds later."Many of the young people we arrested had no previous criminal records, and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. The _only_ outlets actually engaging in true journalism are:

Breitbart News
The Blaze
The Epoch Times
The Bongino Report
The Drudge Report








						Coverage of Steele Dossier Is a Dark Period for American Media
					

Americans don’t trust the news media. After the media failed to admit wrongdoing in promoting the Steele dossier, it's easy to see why.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

We all knew this already. Anyone with the smallest ounce of common sense knew it. Unfortunately, the left lacks common sense and the mainstream media and the Democrat Party knows it, so they push pure propaganda to their mindless minions 24x7.








						Photographer Who Captured Migrant Photos Says Whips Weren't Used By Agents
					

"Some of the Haitian men started running, trying to go around the horses. I've never seen them whip anyone," said the photographer.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party. And this just further *proves* it.








						Reports: Disgraced CNN anchor Chris Cuomo coordinated with Gov. Andrew Cuomo's top aides to discredit Fox News' Janice Dean, called her 'this Fox weather b***h'
					

A new report from CNBC — based on interviews with unnamed sources who were present at the discussions — alleges that disgraced CNN anchor Chris Cuomo, who was fired from the liberal network last week, worked with his brother's top aides to discredit Fox News meteorologist Janice Dean, a fierce...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. Brian Williams told almost as many absurd and sensational lies as Hitlery Clinton.








						Just Go Away, Brian Williams
					

Anchor Brian Williams, who has a habit of embellishing and lying, has decided to walk away from his MSNBC show "The 11th Hour."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. The White House asks for more favorable coverage and CNN immediately acquiesces like they are North Korea state-run tv.








						CNN's Don Lemon sings Biden's praises — literally — as gas prices drop a whole 4 cents ... and just days after the White House begged for better coverage
					

CNN host Don Lemon took the the Biden White House's pleas to the media to sing the administration's praises quite seriously — and literally.  	Just days ago, reports surfaced that the White House had been begging national media outlets to boost their coverage of President Job Biden as his...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their information from the so-called "Mainstream Media" is intentionally _seeking _propaganda at this point. All of them are engaged in political propaganda for the Democrat Party.


> Chris Cuomo asked in a text to a staffer in his brother's administration how he could go after “this Fox weather bitch……Any help painting her as a far right crazy?”


You get that? An anchor at CNN is asking how he can *paint* someone as a “far right crazy”. He’s not interested in actual journalism. He’s interested in leveraging the platform for his own personal agenda - which includes destroying someone’s reputation.








						Janice Dean responds to Chris Cuomo's 'Fox weather b***h' attack — says action will be coming against Cuomo 'crime family'
					

The Fox News senior meteorologist plans to file a FOIL request against the former Cuomo administration.




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is working overtime to rewrite history. They want to demonize the hero's (America) and elevate & idolize the demons (murderous communists).








						Wikipedia Threatens to Purge ‘Communist Mass Killings’ Page
					

Wikipedia is having an internal debate over whether or not to delete an article highlighting deaths caused by communism.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Great to see the mainstream media finally being held accountable for their propaganda…








						Nicholas Sandmann Reaches Settlement With NBC
					

Nicholas Sandmann has announced that he's reached a settlement with NBCUniversal after more than two years since he ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Nothing pisses off the liberals like the truth








						Liberals lambast MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell for contradicting Biden on supply chain issues: 'She is a TRAITOR to America'
					

Veteran MSNBC journalist Andrea Mitchell faced the fury of online liberals when she contradicted an economic narrative being pushed by the White House days before Christmas.  	Mitchell was trending nationally on Twitter on Wednesday for comments made on her show where she pointed out that...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone getting their information from the so-called "Mainstream Media" is just intentionally _seeking _disinformation at this point. All of them are engaged in political propaganda for the Democrat Party.








						The Daily Beast fabricated claim that armed rioter pretended to be BLM supporter
					

24-year-old Ivan Harrison Hunter, of Boerne, Texas, admitted to firing 13 rounds from an "AK-47 style rifle" at the Third Precinct police building in Minneapolis during a BLM riot in May 2020.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## P@triot

The propaganda of the left has gotten to the point of pure insanity. How does one get a book published about a shooting, stating that two black men were shot, when in fact three white men were shot?

The left is committed to a false narrative for their sick agenda. And future generations of ignorant liberals will read this book and claim that two black men where shot that night.








						Professor Says She Got ‘Tiny Detail’ Wrong About Rittenhouse in Book
					

Professor Kara Cooney is criticized for claiming Kyle Rittenhouse shot two black men instead of three white men.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Make no mistake about it - the left is _terrified_ of you. Every single time a conservative radio or tv host gets numbers, a "hit-job" goes out by the left-wing media. Do you know why? Because they literally cannot keep left-wing radio on the air. The ratings are so abysmal, they don't make any money. The left is made up of inner-city ghetto welfare recipients who would rather "Keep up with the Kardashians" than keep up with current events. They don't tune in, they aren't informed, and they don't want to be. Which is why conservative ratings in the millions scares the living hell out of the left.








						Dan Bongino and the Big Business of Returning Trump to Power
					

The Secret Service agent turned radio host is furious at liberals—so he’s trying to build a right-wing media infrastructure in time for 2024.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## P@triot

It’s comical that the low-IQ left is so damn dumb, they actually believe that the so-called “mainstream media” is journalism.


> CNN claimed that they fired Chris Cuomo for violating his journalistic integrity (and the company's supposed standards) by aiding his brother's attempts to smear and silence the latter's sexual harassment victims.


Journalists don’t “smear” and “silence” victims.








						Jeff Zucker and his lover blow up CNN as they depart
					

For the second time in a dozen years, Jeff Zucker lit a once-booming media empire on fire only to abandon it for others to repair. But now we know that just as he did at NBC, the since-disgraced CNN boss has again taken Allison Gollust with him.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						New report shows how the incestuous ties between CNN and the Cuomos were worse than you thought
					

An explosive new report in Rolling Stone details how former CNN chief Jeff Zucker pulled strings at the network to reward his friends and boost ratings by manipulating the news. Rolling Stone's Tatiana Siegel spoke to more than 36 sources and obtained text messages exchanged between Zucker, his...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone who gets their “news” from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. They are clearly just the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New report shows how the incestuous ties between CNN and the Cuomos were worse than you thought
> 
> 
> An explosive new report in Rolling Stone details how former CNN chief Jeff Zucker pulled strings at the network to reward his friends and boost ratings by manipulating the news. Rolling Stone's Tatiana Siegel spoke to more than 36 sources and obtained text messages exchanged between Zucker, his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Spoken like a true paranoid fool.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Spoken like a true paranoid fool.


Spoken like a true left-wing lunatic _seeking_ propaganda to support his failed ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Hunter Biden's laptop was 100% true and reported accurately by The Blaze, Breitbart News, Bongino Report, etc.

It was CNN, the NY Times, etc. who *lied* because that's what Democrats do. And the mainstream media is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.








						Hunter Biden Laptop Revelation Shows War on ‘Misinformation’ a Sham
					

The silence from leftists about the latest twist in the Hunter Biden laptop saga shows there's no real concern to fight "misinformation."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Now that the elections are over, the NY Times admits they lied to dupe you BULLDOG. And they find it hilarious that they are able to do that daily.








						Hunter Biden’s emails are genuine, The New York Times admits
					

The New York Times has confirmed that the contents of a laptop belonging to President Biden’s son Hunter are authentic, more than two years after the story brok




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Hunter Biden's laptop was 100% true and reported accurately by The Blaze, Breitbart News, Bongino Report, etc.
> 
> It was CNN, the NY Times, etc. who *lied* because that's what Democrats do. And the mainstream media is nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden Laptop Revelation Shows War on ‘Misinformation’ a Sham
> 
> 
> The silence from leftists about the latest twist in the Hunter Biden laptop saga shows there's no real concern to fight "misinformation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


Oh bullshit. Nobody ever said the laptop didn't exist, or that he didn't have a video of him and some hooker on it. . It's all the unfounded crazy accusations about what was on it that was bullshit. I've heard all the rightwing talking heads over the last few days. Note that they are careful to not say anything about more than was already made public.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Oh bullshit. Nobody ever said the laptop didn't exist, or that he didn't have a video of him and some hooker on it.


Bwahaha!!! You guys absolutely denied it. The NY Times denied it. And now you're fucking denying that you denied it!! 

That's what a total ass-clown you are. You deny facts, and once you can no longer deny the facts, you actually deny denying the facts.


----------



## P@triot

How humiliating for you, BULLDOG. At what point will you finally accept that you've been duped and lied to the entire time you've embraced the failed and fascist ideology of the left?








						New data reveal significant number of New York's COVID hospitalizations are people admitted 'for non-COVID-19 conditions'
					

More than 40% of all COVID-19 hospitalizations in New York State are patients who were admitted to the hospital for reasons other than COVID-19 or complications from the virus, new data reveal.What are the details?New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) released new data Friday showing that a significant...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Bwahaha!!! You guys absolutely denied it. The NY Times denied it. And now you're fucking denying that you denied it!!
> 
> That's what a total ass-clown you are. You deny facts, and once you can no longer deny the facts, you actually deny denying the facts.


Link to me doing that any time any place.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Link to me doing that any time any place.


Well consider you use terms like "propaganda" and "crazy accusation" every time you post, I'm not digging through 41,897 posts from you to confirm what everyone here already knows is 100% true.


----------



## P@triot

People like Bulldog seek the lies/propaganda because it feeds the failed ideology that they don't want to bring themselves to believe that it is failed.

This is like the 30th time in the past 4 years or so that CNN has been caught engaging in flat-out propaganda...








						Joe Rogan uploads evidence accusing CNN of altering his COVID announcement video: 'Yellow Journalism'
					

Joe Rogan charged CNN of "yellow journalism" on Friday, accusing the network of literally altering the Instagram video he posted last fall in which he announced he had become infected with COVID-19. What are the details? 	Rogan uploaded to Instagram his video announcement juxtaposed with CNN's...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Well consider you use terms like "propaganda" and "crazy accusation" every time you post, I'm not digging through 41,897 posts from you to confirm what everyone here already knows is 100% true.


So you can't prove your crazy accusation. That's completely expected.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> So you can't prove your crazy accusation. That's completely expected.


Oh I can. I’m just not going to be manipulated by you to burn up hours on what we all already know to be true. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Ame®icano

P@triot said:


> Of course, none of this is surprising to conservatives, but the revelation about Jimmy Kimmel was shocking. I did not realize that he took two weeks off except for that one day and it does illustrate where his priorities are (ie on politics over the well being of his own child).



How leftist news are made...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## P@triot

NPR reporter admits that NPR buried a critical story instead of reporting on it.

Anyone getting their news from the mainstream media is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. There is mountains of evidence proving that they are the propaganda arm of the Democrat Party.








						NPR reporter knocks her own newsroom for calling Hunter Biden laptop story a waste of time: 'It's always been a story'
					

An NPR reporter disparaged her own newsroom for dismissing the Hunter Biden laptop story. It wasn't the first time the reporter called out her employer for labeling Hunter Biden's emails a "waste" of time. Weeks before the 2020 presidential election, the New York Post published bombshell reports...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point.


> Twitter, when the story broke, took down the two of the Post’s stories about Hunter and the laptop and blocked users from posting pictures of the emails or links to New York Post stories, preventing the Post from distributing it on that platform, dramatically reducing the number of people who would and could learn about the bombshell allegation. Facebook suspended distribution of the story over “signals” that the story is false and said that its “fact-checkers” were examining it.


The left is literally blocking information like the dictators in Russia and China. Let that sink in. Really tells you about the left, who they are, and how they operate.


> Now, some 17 months later, The New York Times, among other media outlets, admits the Hunter Biden/New York Post *story is true*.


Who reported it accurately when it happened? The Blaze. The Epoch Times. Breitbart News. They have a spotless track-record when it comes to journalism.








						Media Collusion Defused Bombshell Story About Hunter and Joe Biden
					

The New York Post published a bombshell story about Hunter Biden that, if true, derailed Joe Biden's claim of ignorance of wrongdoing.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally seeking propaganda at this point.

Even left-wing extremist NY Times admits the Hunter Biden Laptop from Hell was 100% real the entire time.








						Media Collusion Defused Bombshell Story About Hunter and Joe Biden
					

The New York Post published a bombshell story about Hunter Biden that, if true, derailed Joe Biden's claim of ignorance of wrongdoing.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. Jim Acosta gets burned on video with his attempt to *lie*.








						WATCH: Greene Slams CNN's Acosta To His Face: ‘You Know Why People Don’t Like You? Because You’re a Liar’
					

She ripped him to pieces.




					conservativebrief.com


----------



## MisterBeale

P@triot said:


> Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. Jim Acosta gets burned on video with his attempt to *lie*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Greene Slams CNN's Acosta To His Face: ‘You Know Why People Don’t Like You? Because You’re a Liar’
> 
> 
> She ripped him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativebrief.com


Wow. .  it really does seem that, first, she does put her foot in it when emotions were running hot on the 6th, and second, the corporate media takes her to task, and purposely demonizes her for sticking up for the people, rather than being a corrupt piece of shit.

When you look at the raw footage, clearly Acosta and the establishment are the assholes.

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Tells Jim Acosta to His Face "You’re a Liar’​


----------



## P@triot

MisterBeale said:


> Wow. .  it really does seem that, first, she does put her foot in it when emotions were running hot on the 6th, and second, the corporate media takes her to task, and purposely demonizes her for sticking up for the people, rather than being a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> When you look at the raw footage, clearly Acosta and the establishment are the assholes.


Yeah, I mean the full text says, "*I don't know about any of that*". She wasn't advocating for Martial Law or _anything_ like it. She was merely responding to the events of that day.


----------



## P@triot

The same people fighting for the "Ministry of Truth" are the same people who censored the "Hunter Biden Laptop from Hell" - which was all 100% true.

Democrats realize their entire fascist dream is just about over unless they take total control of information, and then use that power to spread disinformation.








						Former Twitter CEO: Company 'Almost Immediately' Reversed Decision to Ban NYPost
					

Former Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey says the social media company "almost immediately" reversed the decision to ban The New York Post's account and keep people from tweeting about the Hunter Biden laptop story, but "we should have also reinstated the account without requiring a...




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## P@triot

It's remarkable how truly _terrified_ Democrats are of free speech, the exchange of information, etc.

They are acutely aware that facts/truth is their demise, and disinformation is their only hope.








						Teacher who's a leftist political candidate tells all his classes that Elon Musk buying Twitter is bad; now public school district is investigating
					

A Rhode Island public school teacher who's a "leftist candidate" for state representative made the mistake of tweeting that he told all of his classes that Elon Musk buying Twitter is a bad thing. Now the Providence Public School District is investigating,  	WJAR-TV reported. What are the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. 


> Then he was indicted by multiple federal grand juries, for extortion and embezzlement. Avenatti was sentenced to 30 months in prison. He cried like a baby.
> 
> Would you care to guess how much time the Democrats on TV devoted to the disgrace of their erstwhile idol?
> 
> On the three network newscasts, Avenatti’s sentencing got a total of 17 seconds — all on ABC.
> 
> Nothing to see here, folks, move along.


The left knows the media is pushing propaganda on them but that’s what they want. The disinformation is comfort food for them and they want other people duped into the left-wing ideology.








						Howie Carr: Let’s try to keep track of the Democrat lies
					

When you consider how many big lies the Democrat media have spouting over the last few years, do any particular whoppers come to mind?




					www.bostonherald.com


----------



## P@triot

The left wants people to believe that their disinformation propaganda pushers are “fact-checkers”. But, that’s just how fascists operate 🤷‍♂️ 








						NYU Cancels Former New Yorker Fact-Checker Talia Lavin's Journalism Class
					

Lavin left The New Yorker last year after falsely saying an ICE agent had a Nazi tattoo




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## P@triot

PolitiFact is nothing more than another propaganda arm of the Dirty Democrat Party...








						PolitiFact Is to 'Fact' What Pravda Was to Truth, Credibility
					

One of the self-proclaimed fact-checkers, PolitiFact, declared my hate crime hoax claim "false," but it offered no refutation of what I said.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.








						Dave Portnoy: Hold 'Left-Wing Nutbag' Mainstream Media Accountable for Amber Heard's Lies
					

No lies detected.




					www.louderwithcrowder.com


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## P@triot

It's what happens when you get _caught_ lying over and over and over... 🤷‍♂️ 








						CNN ratings tank, employees reportedly 'freaking out'
					

The major changes CNN has made in leadership, philosophy, and structure have not yet borne fruit in the ratings, and now CNN employees are reportedly beginning to panic.A "well-placed" source at the network told the New York Post that “new management is not freaking out but everyone else at CNN...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

There’s a reason the left _loves_ Wikipedia. It’s fuck’n amazing how the left just rewrites definitions to cover their failures and achieve their agendas. Can you say “fascism”?








						Elon Musk easily TRIGGERS Wikipedia founder Jimmy Wales with 5-word tweet amid recession definition feud
					

'Dang. I think Elon hit a nerve'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

As always - the lying liberal media and social media platforms covered up the Hunter Biden laptop from hell. 

And as always - _everything_ that ⁦‪Breitbart‬⁩ and ⁦the Blaze‬⁩ reported about it was 100% true.








						Bill Maher leaves Rob 'Meathead' Reiner dumbfounded with one question about the media suppressing the Hunter Biden laptop story
					

Bill Maher exposed the political blind spot of Rob "Meathead" Reiner by stumping the actor with a question regarding the suppression of the Hunter Biden laptop story by legacy media. During the latest episode of "Real Time with Bill Maher," the liberal host discussed whether it was merited for...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Leo123

I can't believe how ignorant and foolish Rob Reiner is.  He is exactly like his 'All In The Family' role as 'Meathead.'


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.

The “Libs of TikTok” Twitter account engaged in actual journalism and so-called “mainstream media” outlets panicked and called for fascist oppression of the account.


----------



## MisterBeale

P@triot said:


> Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.
> 
> The “Libs of TikTok” Twitter account engaged in actual journalism and so-called “mainstream media” outlets panicked and called for fascist oppression of the account.


Um. . . Tucker Carlson IS MSM.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.
> 
> The “Libs of TikTok” Twitter account engaged in actual journalism and so-called “mainstream media” outlets panicked and called for fascist oppression of the account.


Right. Legitimate news sources are never as accurate as some kid with a cell phone video.  Do you really believe that you dumb ass?


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.








						NBC News gets torched for giving vague rationale after pulling report with bizarre details on Paul Pelosi attack
					

NBC News was criticized heavily after first publishing a report with new information about the attack on Paul Pelosi, then pulling that report, and offering a strange rationale hours later.  	The husband of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) was attacked by a man with a hammer, but the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Right. Legitimate news sources are never as accurate as some kid with a *cell phone video*.  Do you really believe that you dumb ass?


Bwahahaha! You’re like an SNL parody account.

Indisputable video vs. the propaganda of people with an agenda. Hmmm…which one is more reliable. Gee, this is a tough one.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! You’re like an SNL parody account.
> 
> Indisputable video vs. the propaganda of people with an agenda. Hmmm…which one is more reliable. Gee, this is a tough one.


You think someone posting a tiktok  videp doesn't have an agenda?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You think someone posting a tiktok  videp doesn't have an agenda?


Bwahahaha! Tell me you're too stupid to follow along without telling me you're too stupid to follow along.

Libs of TikTok is a _Twitter_ account, imbecile. They share the posts of liberals on TikTok. They are not a TikTok account themselves. Oops.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! Tell me you're too stupid to follow along without telling me you're too stupid to follow along.
> 
> Libs of TikTok is a _Twitter_ account, imbecile. They share the posts of liberals on TikTok. They are not a TikTok account themselves. Oops.


Does that make a bit of difference?


----------



## Grumblenuts

How the Right Wing Convinces Itself That Liberals Are Evil | Washington Monthly
					

Since the 1950s, the conservative movement has justified bad behavior—including supporting Donald Trump—by persuading itself that the left is worse.




					washingtonmonthly.com


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Does that make a bit of difference?


It makes all the difference.

It proves that you continue to comment without having a clue about the subject matter (which further proves you’re a partisan hack with 0 interest in the facts
It proves there was no “agenda” by the account, as you falsely claimed. All they do is post video made by liberals.


----------



## P@triot

Grumblenuts said:


> How the Right Wing Convinces Itself That Liberals Are Evil | Washington Monthly
> 
> 
> Since the 1950s, the conservative movement has justified bad behavior—including supporting Donald Trump—by persuading itself that the left is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washingtonmonthly.com


Liberals _are_ evil and history has *proven* that, slick.

Look no further than mass riots, mass arson, mass violence, mass insurrection, and more - all because Donald Trump defeated Hillary Clinton in an election.


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point.








						Media outlet revises story about Joe Biden after legal scholar exposes 'whopper of a claim'
					

The Associated Press revised a story about the Hunter Biden scandal after constitutional scholar Jonathan Turley spotlighted the "whopper of a claim" within it.What did the AP claim?On Saturday, the AP wrote about House Republicans and their plan to investigate President Joe Biden for...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Anyone who turns to mainstream media sources for “news” is intentionally _seeking_ propaganda at this point. Everything they do is designed to advance the fascist agenda of the Democrats.








						AP Updates Abortion Language, Says Stop Using 'Pro-Life, Pro-Choice'
					

The Associated Press issued new guidelines on abortion Monday. The stylebook says to “use the modifiers anti-abortion or abortion-rights."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

It’s all getting exposed and it is _glorious_…








						'No smoking gun here': CNN host tries to downplay Twitter Files — but the look on her face says it all
					

'What some want you to think is that this was censorship by Big Tech ...'




					www.theblaze.com


----------

